# Official NXT TakeOver: Orlando Discussion Thread



## CJ

*April 1st 2017
Amway Center, Orlando, Florida*

-----










*NXT Championship*

Bobby Roode (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura










*NXT Women's Championship*

Asuka (c) vs. Ember Moon










*NXT Tag Team Championship (Triple Threat Elimination Match)*

The Authors of Pain (c) vs. #DIY vs. The Revival










*8-Person Tag Team Match*

Tye Dillinger, No Way Jose, Roderick Strong & Ruby Riot vs. SAnitY










*Aleister Black vs. Andrade "Cien" Almas*​


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is the first time in 3 years that I've seen a Takeover thread with ZERO replies after over 12 hours; let alone a pre Mania show. I'm embarrassed for the state of NXT. I hope Asuka and Nakamura both lose so they go to RAW. *


----------



## Dibil13

Just four matches? Suppose they might add Sanity vs. Tye and friends sometime during the week.

This feels like the end of an era. Nakamura is obviously gone after Orlando. DIY too, otherwise creative wouldn't have rushed the belts off them. Did the same with American Alpha this time last year. The Revival might stick around until Brooklyn but who knows, maybe they're gone too. That's an important chunk of the roster on the way out. 

I think this'll be a great show though. Card is pretty strong. The Revival and DIY can't have a bad match together and AoP add an interesting dynamic, so that'll be a fun match. Asuka/Ember might well be match of the weekend and will certainly blow the main roster women out of the water.


----------



## Marco Metelo

They can give a great show but they lack the popularity the past year they had.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think every match on this show will be good to great. You can always count on a Takeover to at least be very good.

But, the only match I can say they've built somewhat well is the Triple Threat tag. I don't think Nakamura and Roode have interacted at all since Takeover San Antonio which is just mind boggling. They've done nothing to develop Ember Moon as a character. Black vs. Almas will be a fun match which is all it needs to be I guess. And the Sanity vs. Dillinger's crew match is, again, fine, but nothing earth shattering.

As for predictions:

1. Roode beats Nakamura, Nakamura gets called up to Raw or Smackdown after Mania.

2. AOP retain the tag titles.

3. Ember defeats Asuka.

4. Black wins his debut (obviously).

5. Team Dillinger wins.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Legit BOSS said:


> *This is the first time in 3 years that I've seen a Takeover thread with ZERO replies after over 12 hours; let alone a pre Mania show. I'm embarrassed for the state of NXT. I hope Asuka and Nakamura both lose so they go to RAW. *


To be fair, this is an entire week before the actual event, but yeah I get your point. 

Regardless, this sounds like a pretty decent card. I really enjoyed the last Nakamura/Roode match with Nakamura's selling, the women's match features the two best women in NXT currently, and the triple threat tag should be a very hot match with two great teams and an ever improving AOP. 

Really, NXT's biggest problem is that they're writing for any non-Takeover show is pretty horrid and most of those shows are completely uneventful now. Their main event scene is basically popular indie guy gets title, another popular indie guy comes in and wins title, repeat. The storytelling is also very weak overall, and has been ever since Ryan Ward and Dusty Rhodes both left/passed. 

But anyway, this show should be good.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'll be attending this, I'm second row on the camera side. Last year I had an awful view, I couldn't see a thing so this year is gonna be so much better.

I'm looking forward to this. It'll be my third Takeover.


----------



## Mordecay

Unlike last time were I was looking forward to the Fatal 4 way, I honestly am not really excited for the card. I mean, I feel all 3 title matches could be really good, even the Black-Almas if they let them do their stuff, but I just don't feel invested to any of the wrestlers involved. 

They have watered down Nakamura so much, both his character and his appereances that he is almost like a ghost. Roode is mostly a catchy theme song, Asuka can't cut a promo to save her life and her reign has grown stale, Ember has been portrayed like "just a good finisher". I like both DIY and the Revival, but I've seen their stories and I know this will probably be the Revival last match on NXT and it wouldn't surprise me if DIY breaks up after this match. Dillinger story is nice and all, but he is no Daniel Bryan, hell, he is not even Tyler Breeze, who at least was presented like something of a threat and a legit contender. 

I hope that, with the likely Post mania call ups things get better, but I'm really not sure


----------



## Rookie of the Year

It's all in the build. I feel like Sanity vs. Tye and friends has been plastered all over NXT weekly episodes lately. The fact that Roode and Nakamura haven't interacted since San Antonio is crazy, and they didn't have a whole lot of face to face before San Antonio either. I think Asuka and Ember Moon have come face to face once.

The building of feuds in NXT lately is horrible. A Takeover main event has been sold purely on name value rather than an actual issue.

That said, the show itself should be great, all the talent is there. I'm looking forward to it as the first ever televised WWE event I'll attend. But, NXT is lost without Ryan Ward and Dusty, and it's never been more apparent.


----------



## starsfan24

Gonna be a great show. Looking forward to ever match. 

Predictions:
- Tye finally gets a win on a TakeOver and his team wins
- AOP retains the Tag Titles
- Asuka retains the Women's Championship (I think she stays down a bit longer)
- Tommy End (Or Black or whatever his name is) wins his debut
- Roode retains

Just realized I have no title changes. Oh well.


----------



## JafarMustDie

I'm not very excited because it's predicable, but I think it'll be a good show regardless. 

Roode & Nakamura will put on an amazing match once again.


----------



## RiverFenix

Card is so lackluster. No money match to sell it. They blew it putting the title on Roode. Should have set up Nakamura vs Kassisu Ohno as the big never been seen before "dream match" to sell this card. Ohno wins, Nak goes to Raw and Ohno vs Roode is the Title Program heading into Summer Slam Take Over. 

Moon vs Asuka is the only big match really they could offer, but the booking of it has been shit. I don't know why Asuka can't be a friggin heel. Is it in her contract or something? Takeover Dallas should have had Moon and Asuka team up, they win with Moon getting the pin for her team and then Asuka attacks her. Given Moon's homestate it would have been great heat, and storyline being Moon is the first person Asuka saw as a threat to her and acted first. 

AOP vs The Revival vs #DIY is a solid offering. But everybody probably wants AOP to retain so that the other two teams could get promoted to the main roster where teams are desperately needed. Given this, I might have made a straight stipulation match between The Revival and #DIY where the winners get the call-up. Book it as a "Call-up or Break-up" match, winners get the main roster promotion, losers must break up forever. AoP could have feuded with another team - either Sanity or Heavy Machinery or a thrown together team like like Dillinger and Roddy Strong. 

I would have saved Aleister Black's debut for taping after Takeover. Cien Almas needs a win on a Takeover. 

Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs Kassius Ohno for NXT Championship
The Revival vs #DIY - Winner goes to Main Roster, Loser breaks up forever
Asuka(c) vs Ember Moon
AoP(c) vs Tye Dillinger/Roddy Strong
Bobby Roode vs Hideo Itami in #1 Contenders Match
Cien Almas vs & Oney Lorcan 
Sanity vs No Way Jose and Heavy Machinery as pre-show match

Now THAT is a show.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Though this Takeover seems to lack the build that many of the past Takeovers had I'm still pretty amped for it. I've never been disappointed yet in any of the Takeovers that I've watched and I expect this one to be no different. I'm really hoping for a few turns, curveballs, and swerves just to keep things interesting and set the tone for the rest of Mania weekend. Also looking to see some new stories develop and new characters introduced (though I may be asking for too much).


----------



## DELETE

Im expecting asuka vs ember to be MOTN


----------



## Alright_Mate

Weekly shows have become unwatchable, the past few Takeover events have been lacklustre too; however this Takeover card excites me. NXT nowadays is all about the Takeover events, I for one just tune in hoping for good Wrestling, I don't take any notice of the storylines leading in.

Of the matches announced, every single match is capable of being 4 stars plus. Stacked with good match ups and good talent.

Roode vs Nakamura was a complete mixture last time; however I thought Nakamura produced his best performance since his match with Zayn. 

As for the rest of the card, any of those matches can steal the show, I'm looking forward to every one.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Its pretty amazing just how little buzz there is for this show. Barely anybody on here is talking about it and no youtubers who I follow are really bringing it up either. This one is really a far cry from last year's card. I'm still going there live, so I'm very hyped. Hope it's one of those shows that surprises everybody and leaves them talking about it.


----------



## V-Trigger

MrWrestlingFan said:


> Its pretty amazing just how little buzz there is for this show. Barely anybody on here is talking about it and no youtubers who I follow are really bringing it up either. This one is really a far cry from last year's card. I'm still going there live, so I'm very hyped. Hope it's one of those shows that surprises everybody and leaves them talking about it.


The build-up has been terrible tbh.

Nakamura is on his way up.

Roode is booring.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Last Mania weekend he wrestled with & against Tommy End, Tracy Williams, Drew Gulak, Brian Cage, Zack Sabre Jr, Matt Sydal, Ricochet, Rey Mysterio & Fred Yehi.

This year no scheduled opponent. :mj2 Really wanted that Ohno vs. Nakamura match.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Only two things I care about:

1. Asuka DOESN'T lose to overrated moon.

2. The Revival match. I mark out for anything they do.


----------



## The Wood

People seem to be sleeping on this card, so I think it will surprise people. 

* Asuka vs. Ember Moon will probably try and be a bit more "snug" than most of the Divas matches on the main roster. I haven't seen much of Moon, but we all know how great Asuka is. I'd also be in favor of her keeping her streak and the belt, but I imagine they will stick to the plan and do a change here.

* Roode vs. Nakamura we've seen, and it was good the first time. I thoroughly enjoyed the story they told, and I imagine they tell a good one here too. People say Nakamura has been holding back -- well, we might see that next gear of his here. This could very well be Nakamura's last NXT match. 

* I think the Tag Title match could be a bit of a cluster, but you know they have sat down and mapped out the story they are telling here. Gargano, Ciampa & The Revival will no doubt be taking the lead. If this isn't "very good" I will be very surprised. 

* I'm curious to see Aleister Black. I think he and Almas might have the sleeper match of the night. 

* I imagine we'll get something involving SAnitY and three babyfaces, and maybe Nikki Cross vs. Ruby Riot. Both of those matches could be fun and really impress people. 

I think this will be better than the Royal Rumble show.


----------



## Shishara

Shinsuke NEEDS to lose,so he can debut night after WM!


----------



## Dibil13

Seeing as most Takeovers (including the last five in a row) have at least one title change I'd be surprised if at least one doesn't happen on this show. Out of the three the women's championship is definitely the most likely.


----------



## Buhalovski

What was the point of singing Hero if they really gonna leave him without a match on their biggest PPV? I like Bobby but Nakamura and Ohno on same ring is a wet dream of everyone i guess... soo rip. 

On the other hand, Asuka needs to leave NXT with the title, Ember is just not ready. 

Im also down to see Ali fucking Black's entrance. If he shows up with "Evil terminators" song would be awesome.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Overall, I'm really excited for this card! I just really can't see why Kassius Ohno isn't on this card. It is absolutely rediculous to leave this guy off when hes been very over on house shows and he is one of the best in the world. They could have easily thrown him and Hideo together.


----------



## december_blue

8-person Mixed Tag added.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847245950766661633


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Is there any chance that we might see Ohno match being made on the night of the show? Maybe against some surprise opponent?

Hell a quick match against Patrick Clark is better than no show.


----------



## starsfan24

Maybe this is finally the time Tye gets a win on a TakeOver.


----------



## Teach Me Senpai

For the first time in a long time, nobody is really talking about TakeOver, that's why I hope this show knocks it out of the park. Show has potential to trump WM33.

Predictions

* Roode retains over Nakamura. I can honestly see after this match, Hideo Itami coming face to face with Roode. Ohno & Nakamura may start a feud after TakeOver.
* Asuka and Ember is a match that may very well be the match that outshines Bayley and Sasha and steals the whole week. 50/50 on this match. Reports are saying Asuka isn't coming up to the main roster (which is good) so she may win. I'm going with Ember taking the title. That may give us the "holy shit" moment before WM33.
* For the triple threat tag team match, I can see all three teams winning. However, I think #DIY are taking the titles back. Revival are probably getting called up. NXT has a few good teams left: DIY, AOP, SAnity, Heavy Machinery & TM-61.
* Aleister Black over Andrade. Should be a fun match. This a match that most people are sleeping on.
* Tye & Company win over SAnity. Can't see Ruby Riot losing her first NXT televised match.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Goddamn this is an underwhelming card and no OHNO either? :rockwut


----------



## Crasp

Teach Me Senpai said:


> For the first time in a long time, nobody is really talking about TakeOver, that's why I hope this show knocks it out of the park. Show has potential to trump WM33.
> 
> Predictions
> 
> 
> * Asuka and Ember is a match that may very well be the match that outshines Bayley and Sasha and steals the whole week. 50/50 on this match. Reports are saying Asuka isn't coming up to the main roster (which is good) so she may win. I'm going with Ember taking the title. That may give us the "holy shit" moment before WM33.


Sasha/Bayley was a solid match, but what raised it to another level was it was the culmination of a long, well defined and well presented story. Asuka/Ember don't have that crutch, and I predict a lot of fan apathy towards the match, similar and probably greater than we got for the two Bayley/Asuka matches. And if the crowd can't get on board, the match will just feel a lot flatter, even if it's good. And I'm not convinced that even Asuka & Ember can put on a match that's _so_ good that it can compensate for the totally abysmal build. Although I fully hope I'm totally wrong.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Crasp said:


> Sasha/Bayley was a solid match, but what raised it to another level was it was the culmination of a long, well defined and well presented story. Asuka/Ember don't have that crutch, and I predict a lot of fan apathy towards the match, similar and probably greater than we got for the two Bayley/Asuka matches. And if the crowd can't get on board, the match will just feel a lot flatter, even if it's good. And I'm not convinced that even Asuka & Ember can put on a match that's _so_ good that it can compensate for the totally abysmal build. Although I fully hope I'm totally wrong.


Honestly, I'm predicting an Ember victory but I hope it doesn't happen because Ember (AND Asuka) deserve a better build to said victory.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

The cards looks pretty awful properly just going to watch the Revival match. Really hope Jim Cornette shows up WWE needs more managers and he is one of the best ever.

Also no Hero match on this :hogan


----------



## Shaun_27

I remember last year when I was excited for every match :cry


----------



## Old School Icons

Its not the best looking TakeOver card but I think the 3-way tag team match and Asuka/Ember will be good watches.

As will be the main event entrances if not the match.


----------



## Crasp

HerNotThem said:


> Honestly, I'm predicting an Ember victory but I hope it doesn't happen because Ember (AND Asuka) deserve a better build to said victory.


Yep. A title change from a feud nobody cares about to end an unprecidented streak would help absolutly nobody.


----------



## Dibil13

Crasp said:


> Sasha/Bayley was a solid match, but what raised it to another level was it was the culmination of a long, well defined and well presented story. Asuka/Ember don't have that crutch, and I predict a lot of fan apathy towards the match, similar and probably greater than we got for the two Bayley/Asuka matches. And if the crowd can't get on board, the match will just feel a lot flatter, even if it's good. And I'm not convinced that even Asuka & Ember can put on a match that's _so_ good that it can compensate for the totally abysmal build. Although I fully hope I'm totally wrong.


Agreed. The long term story and engaging personalities are what really made Sasha and Bayley's matches so loved. Take that away and they're just alright. 

Asuka and Ember on the other hand have barely interacted and this match has, what, three weeks of build? Neither are even close to being as over as Sasha and Bayley either. Ember especially, fans have been given no reason to really root for her. I have no doubt they'll have a good match but without that level of fan engagement it's going to fall far short of what came before.

I think they can still salvage this but only if Asuka retains tomorrow. As it stands now, this title reign ending with such an unmemorable feud would be a waste imo. If it's stretched out and given some proper build then Ember's eventual victory could be way more satisfying.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

In terms of live experience, don't they usually tape a few matches before the show at these major TakeOvers to air the next week? They didn't announce any but I couldn't see there being only 5 matches to the whole show.


----------



## Jay Valero

Wonder if Corny will show up managing the Revival.


----------



## sailord

Even tho most of the matches have had little build to them I'm looking forward to every match on the card. Hopefully tye finally gets a takeover win


----------



## JafarMustDie

MrWrestlingFan said:


> In terms of live experience, don't they usually tape a few matches before the show at these major TakeOvers to air the next week? They didn't announce any but I couldn't see there being only 5 matches to the whole show.


I was wondering too, thought there would be more matches. HHH did say there will be surprises though so we will see.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

What they've done with Andrade Cien Almas is insanely baffling and is really one of the things that has turned me off from NXT. :hogan


----------



## Erik.

Don't think I'll be tuning into this. 

Literally don't care enough about anyone performing to watch.


----------



## Jam

Didn't know the card but just had a look

No idea who Aliester (or whatever) Black is

Asuka is winning trust me she's taking Goldberg's streak before she loses that belt

AOP will win probably will stick around till that match & Asuka's match..assuming Asuka is 2nd to last so will probably tune out before ME cause no interest in Nakamura or Roode

But this looks pants


----------



## Crasp

HerNotThem said:


> What they've done with Andrade Cien Almas is insanely baffling and is really one of the things that has turned me off from NXT. :hogan


Yeah. I'd say the heel turn was good, but I wouldn't praise them for it 'cause he should have been heel from the start. But the fact he's now in the CJ Parker/Tyler Breeze/Tye Dillinger spot is pretty disheartening.


----------



## CJ




----------



## Vic Capri

Can't believe Asuka has been the champion for an entire year! WOW! Did she break Goldberg's winning streak?

- Vic


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Crasp said:


> Yeah. I'd say the heel turn was good, but I wouldn't praise them for it 'cause he should have been heel from the start. But the fact he's now in the CJ Parker/Tyler Breeze/Tye Dillinger spot is pretty disheartening.


It's not that, it's the fact that they took the co founder of the coolest stable to hit wrestling in an ice age, unmasked him, brought him down to NXT and made him just another body on the roster when they've could've given this character to any random, cute looking Mexican dude with little to no wrestling ability. :flair


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

So this show exists.


----------



## Jam

Vic Capri said:


> Can't believe Asuka has been the champion for an entire year! WOW! Did she break Goldberg's winning streak?
> 
> - Vic


Not yet which is why I feel she aint losing tonight, she's at 160 so not too far away now


----------



## ellthom

These matches look pretty good. Not sur eIw ant to watch it tonight, that HoF last night dragged for 5 hours. which was 3 hours longer than it should have been. Need the sleep tonight so I can be in the right state of mind watching WM


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

NXT has lost interest after the draft. they need big names. 
The matchcard looks fine. only the 8 mixed tag team match has no business being on the card.
tag team women and main event will deliver and aleister black will have a good debut imo.


----------



## Crasp

VitoCorleoneX said:


> NXT has lost interest after the draft. they need big names.
> The matchcard looks fine. only the 8 mixed tag team match has no business being on the card.
> tag team women and main event will deliver and aleister black will have a good debut imo.


They don't need big names, they need better builds/booking/writing.


----------



## december_blue

> - There are rumors of Billie Kay and Peyton Royce vs. Aliyah and Liv Morgan being added to tonight's WWE NXT "Takeover: Orlando" event. For those who missed it, we have the full card for tonight's show at this link.
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2017/0401/624728/match-added-to-wwe-nxt-takeover-orlando-card/


Would they have enough time?


----------



## JC00

This show was purposely booked to not be interesting IMO


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

NXT Championship
*Roode* vs Nakamura

NXT Womens Championship
Asuka vs *Ember Moon
*
NXT Tag Titles
*AOP* vs DIY vs Revival

Sanity vs* Team Dillinger*

*Aleister Black* vs Cien Almas


----------



## Dibil13

Vic Capri said:


> Can't believe Asuka has been the champion for an entire year! WOW! Did she break Goldberg's winning streak?
> 
> - Vic


Nope, still a dozen or so wins left. I honestly don't get why people think she's going to retain just to break Goldberg's streak. Nothing indicates that WWE even give a shit about that. It hasn't been brought up on the show a single time and received only a passing mention online by Goldberg himself. I'd be very surprised if Ember loses tonight.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Most of this show is going to be background noise for me as I'm more interested in the ROH show.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## Mango13

It's not a bad card but it's not the greatest either, should still be a good show though...hopefully


----------



## Strategize

I really hope Ember doesn't win. Nothing against her, but they haven't done enough to get her over. 

However, Takeover usually always has at least one title change, and I don't see the tag or men's title changing soooo....


----------



## Jonasolsson96

One of the weaker takeovers. Nxt needs new signees and Revival,Asuka,Nak and Roode should all be on the mainroster. 

Looking forward to the debut of End and Asuka/Ember


----------



## ellthom

Strategize said:


> *I really hope Ember doesn't win*. Nothing against her, but they haven't done enough to get her over.
> 
> However, Takeover usually always has at least one title change, and I don't see the tag or men's title changing soooo....


I agree, the woman needs more development. There's no doubt they'll have a awesome match. I am sure they will, but Ember Moon is just bland.

If she loses this TakeOver and develops a fued with Asuka I hope she also develops a character worthy enough to beat her the following TakeOver. WWE need to focus more on Ember if they want to push her, otherwise there are way more worthier people ont he roster with more character to give that title shot to.


----------



## Mordecay

I thought the pre-show was live


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848311473961144321


----------



## RKing85

Just not feeing this tonight really. I'll be watching, but it will be relegated to the second screen tonight and won't have my full attention.


----------



## Itami

Does the pre-show start in 30 min or the main show? I'm confused


----------



## ellthom

Itami said:


> Does the pre-show start in 30 min or the main show? I'm confused


pre show starting now


----------



## starsfan24

Let's GOOOOOO.


----------



## Stellar

I hope that something unexpected happens.

The matches I am sure will be great. There just wasn't an interesting buildup to them.



Itami said:


> Does the pre-show start in 30 min or the main show? I'm confused


Pre Show starts now.


----------



## Mordecay

Ohno replacing Jose?


----------



## starsfan24

Ohno is absolutely replacing No Way.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Will watch but I am not massively psyched. The main roster puts out better shows than NXT lately. That is not a compliment to the main roster, but a detriment to NXT.


----------



## Mordecay

Pre-show matches

Heavy Machinery vs The Bollywood Boyz
Peyton Royce vs Aaliyah
Oney Lorcan vs El Vagabundo


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Mordecay said:


> Pre-show matches
> 
> Heavy Machinery vs The Bollywood Boyz
> Peyton Royce vs Aaliyah
> Oney Lorcan vs El Vagabundo


there are matches on the pre-show? there's only 15 minutes of it left?

or is this like pre-pre-show?


----------



## ellthom

Thinking of going to bed now, so I can get ready for WM tomorrow. I'll watch this in the morning I think. If the HoF wasnt so bloody long last night (seriously 5 hours?) I probably would have stayed up for this.


----------



## starsfan24

Mordecay said:


> Pre-show matches
> 
> Heavy Machinery vs The Bollywood Boyz
> Peyton Royce vs Aaliyah
> Oney Lorcan vs El Vagabundo


Wednesday's NXT Matches?


----------



## Mordecay

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> there are matches on the pre-show? there's only 15 minutes of it left?
> 
> or is this like pre-pre-show?


They are taking place while the pre-show is on, they are being taped for next wednesday's NXT


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Mordecay said:


> They are taking place while the pre-show is on, they are being taped for next wednesday's NXT


ohhh, okay, cool (Y)


----------



## Crasp

starsfan24 said:


> Wednesday's NXT Matches?


:hmmm

If that's the case, is the drifter staying in NXT as his luchador persona to avoid the fact he lost his loser leaves NXT match? Because that would be pretty funny.


----------



## RKing85

lol at most anticipated Takeover ever.

closer to the bottom of that list.


----------



## Bayley <3

That was the most cringeworthy thing I've ever seen from the two Aussies on the kick off panel.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Why is Sam Roberts there?


----------



## Flair Shot

Billie Kay on the pre show.wens3


----------



## RKing85

here we go


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

NXT NEVER DISAPPOINTS.
Gotta be a great wrestling night like every takeover.
Looking forward to the triple threat tag team match.


----------



## Crasp

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Why is Sam Roberts there?


2 reasons.

1. They intend for it to add a bit of legitimacy to the panel.
2. They hope that by bringing people like Sam (and others) on board, such personalities will be less critical of WWE due to wanting to retain their WWE gigs.


----------



## Mordecay

As cringey at times the aussies were tonight, they have way more personality than your n1 contender. I can see Dunn hating the accent, especially Billie's


----------



## Zigglerpops

New titles?


----------



## Bayley <3

Looked like a lot of empty seats!


----------



## Mango13

Man we get these awesome songs for NXT, and then we get that whack ass shit for WrestleMania


----------



## Lok

HHH with that nXt promo!


----------



## Flair Shot

Bayley <3 said:


> Looked like a lot of empty seats!


That was not live, taped 1.5 hours before.


----------



## DoolieNoted

My ears are still bleeding from listening to Peyton and whatever the fuck her name is.


----------



## Mordecay

I just hope this is more a Mania crowd and not so much a UCF crowd, because every time the tape at UCF show usually sucks


----------



## the_hound

love this song


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

it's go time!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I miss when TakeOvers had cool names like "The End of the Beginning"


----------



## Irrelevant

I hate Sanity's theme.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

MrWrestlingFan said:


> In terms of live experience, don't they usually tape a few matches before the show at these major TakeOvers to air the next week? They didn't announce any but I couldn't see there being only 5 matches to the whole show.


Could be. I was at Takeover: Toronto and they did a bunch of matches before the actual show started. I was wondering if they would air them as some sort of pre-show but they didn't, so I figured they were just dark matches. Then 2 weeks later they aired .... as matches that supposedly happened well after the takeover event. It clued me in to how these sorts of shows are produced


----------



## Insomnia

Nikki! :mark:


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

SAnitY up first


----------



## the_hound

mmm nikki cross titties


----------



## DirectorsCut

Lets start a riot.


----------



## DGenerationMC

So..............Ohno's the mystery partner, right?


----------



## Irrelevant

Nikki really needs to learn to tone down her craziness.


----------



## Mordecay

That shitty Roddy theme


----------



## PaulHBK

So, why did they write No Way Jose out of this match? Sucks for him...


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Mordecay said:


> That shitty Roddy theme


Sounds way better in the car with the bass up


----------



## Irrelevant

Nice. Ruby Riot representing Indiana.


----------



## the_hound

MATTTTTTTTTTTT HARDYYYYYYYYYYYYY YASSSSSSS oh its strong meh


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Ohno! And he's not wearing that white shirt thank god. :mark:


----------



## Lok

Ooooooooooooooooooooh Nnnnooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## RKing85

no surprise that Ohno is the fourth guy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Sacramento jersey in Florida :lol


----------



## Casual Fan #52

ellthom said:


> I agree, the woman needs more development. There's no doubt they'll have a awesome match. I am sure they will, but Ember Moon is just bland.
> 
> If she loses this TakeOver and develops a fued with Asuka I hope she also develops a character worthy enough to beat her the following TakeOver. WWE need to focus more on Ember if they want to push her, otherwise there are way more worthier people ont he roster with more character to give that title shot to.


Absolutely. Ember has a great visual gimmick, but her persona doesn't match it whatsoever and they really need to work on that. She doesn't need to speak with a demonic voice or anything but she needs to make SOME sort of effort to fit the look.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Nikki Cross I find far too alluring lol 

Ohno is Jose's replacement then


----------



## Ace

Kind of disappointed, thought someone new would debut.


----------



## Mordecay

Lol at the "surprise member" getting the special entrance


----------



## Lok

:lol Dropped his ass


----------



## I am the Storm

Oh No is right.:draper2

I know he has his fans but, damn. Dude is, dude is....ugh.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Irrelevant said:


> Nikki really needs to learn to tone down her craziness.


I like it...probably too much lol


----------



## TripleG

OK seriously, is there something medical condition that Hero has? 

I mean how can get have a gut like that now?


----------



## Irrelevant

:lmao "Shave your back" chants.


----------



## Mango13

Shave your back chants, lmfao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

TripleG said:


> OK seriously, is there something medical condition that Hero has?
> 
> I mean how can get have a gut like that now?


He has thyroid issues


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Why do people like Tye? I find him dull as hell. Is it just the 10 thing


----------



## Irrelevant

I like Sanity's eye makeup.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Bryan Jericho said:


> Why do people like Tye? I find him dull as hell. Is it just the 10 thing


Yes, mostly. Back at Toronto we were all chanting for him all night, and it was almost entirely just because of the 10 thing. It was fun to yell 10, especially as the referee counted 1, 2, TEN!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Irrelevant said:


> I like Sanity's eye makeup.


was just thinking that, it's a good addition to their look


----------



## Jam

The whole eye thing Sanity have going is so cringy

That Wolf guy is so shit too


----------



## Roxinius

At lease ohno isn't the fattest guy in the ring


----------



## the_hound

fucking brilliant match


----------



## Jam

Forgot how annoying this 10 guy was


----------



## steeeee

Fun match so far. Tye is so over!!!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

this is one of the most enjoyable tag matches I've seen lately


----------



## Strategize

Fun match.


----------



## Crasp

That was a neat li'l match. Great opener.


----------



## I am the Storm

The better team won, IMO.


----------



## PaulHBK

How is his gimmick PERFECT 10 but he always loses???


----------



## I AM Glacier

Sanity is fake and ghey


----------



## DoubtGin

very fun match


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Great match. Fast paced, hard hitting. 

Man Ty can't get it done.


----------



## Zigglerpops

Fun match the women were sloppy tho


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

This was a whole lot better than I could have even imagined.


----------



## Shishara

Right team won! YEAHHH


----------



## Mango13

That was a pretty awesome match imo, a lot better then I expected it to be.


----------



## safc-scotty

That was a really fun match. Great action - everyone really brought it, especially on the face team.


----------



## Mordecay

One Winged Angel, fuck you Kenny

Poor Tye can't catch a break, eating the pin and everything

That bump Ruby take was stupid


----------



## Meeki

First time watching NXT ever. Good match that enjoyed t


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Sanity get the win, good match!


----------



## Jam

Nice opener, good win for Sanity. Still have hope for them.


----------



## Ace

*** 3/4, the women dragged it down a bit.

Very entertaining though.


----------



## gr8nessgraves7

Great match. Not digging Tye eating that pin though.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Tye got beat.......WITH THE ONE WINGED ANGEL.

Fuck off. 


Entertaining match from what I saw.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Roddy getting whooped. Can't relate fpalm


----------



## Foley's Socko

Pretty good first match, although the women were very sloppy


----------



## I AM Glacier

As much as I want to hate that KFC commercial , I NEED to hate that KFC commercial 

but by gawd it's fantastic


----------



## Ace

The Orton-Bray feud is good if you exclude the mumbo jumbo.


----------



## PaulHBK

Foley's Socko said:


> Pretty good first match, although the women were very sloppy


I think sloppy is what they're going for with Nikki Cross. Crazy isn't meant to be pretty.


----------



## Mordecay

It was a fun opener, I expected more from the women though


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

the KFC advert made me hungry lmao


----------



## Zigglerpops

MOTN coming up imo


----------



## Strategize

PaulHBK said:


> I think sloppy is what they're going for with Nikki Cross. Crazy isn't meant to be pretty.


Yeah, all the women did was brawl really.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Tommy End time :mark


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Percy Watson annoys me on commentary. 2 guy booth is plenty


----------



## Huggerlover

When are they going to let Tye get a victory at a Takeover?


----------



## Jam

Rated HOF in the house


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

To think this is the same man who was the founder of the coolest stable to hit wrestling in an ice age. :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair :flair


----------



## SureUmm

Almas needs to go over in this match. Have him cheat to win if nothing else.


----------



## Insomnia

Dat Entrance and theme! :wtf


----------



## Mango13

I really like his music/entrance.


----------



## Mordecay

That was fucking cool

Digging the song as well


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Aleister Black guy looks like he means business


----------



## safc-scotty

Damn, Aleister Black is intense as fuck.


----------



## Irrelevant

Wow. Sick entrance & name plate for Aleister Black


----------



## Jam

So this is the guy people have been waffling about

Let's see then


----------



## I AM Glacier

That intro was awesome


----------



## Ace

Did he stuff the landing?

Cool entrance though.


----------



## peowulf

Holy shit, that entrance was awesome. Move over Balor and Corbin.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Black's entrance was awesome, hopefully he's as impressive in the ring!


----------



## Jam

This Almas guy is so slick


----------



## DoubtGin

That Almas heel turn was the best thing that could have happened.


----------



## SureUmm

NXT loses A LOT without Corey Graves on color commentary. Nigel is alright, but he doesn't get as into it and doesn't know the talent as well.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I saw him at PWG, but this is a whole 'nother level


----------



## gr8nessgraves7

Goddamn Almas is great lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

MMMMD said:


> This Almas guy is so slick


Working with Tetsuya Naito and RUSH helps.


----------



## DoubtGin

Great start to the match.


----------



## PaulHBK

Anyone catch what they were chanting?


----------



## DoubtGin

That guy does some impressive flippy shit considering his size.

edit: he isn't that huge but still


----------



## SureUmm

Almas is awesome, get this dude out of NXT purgatory ASAP.


----------



## peowulf

I like this match but I can't wait for it to end so I can hear Black's music again.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

impressive stuff so far, both moving really well


----------



## Jam

PaulHBK said:


> Anyone catch what they were chanting?


Ali Black, to the "baby give it up" tune


----------



## Mordecay

Lowkey good match


----------



## I AM Glacier

lol at that clear 3 count 

that was like a 5 count


----------



## TripleG

Almas is getting way too much offense here. I feel like Black should have striaght up dominated him.


----------



## Jam

Oh boy that was 3.5


----------



## PaulHBK

DoubtGin said:


> That guy does some impressive flippy shit considering his size.
> 
> edit: he isn't that huge but still


No, you're right. He's a decent sized dude to be flying around as well as he does.


----------



## I AM Glacier

what a fucking lame finisher


----------



## Strategize

Good match, hurt by the fact that neither of them are very over.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Almas is the f*cking man.


----------



## safc-scotty

In Ring of Honor? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mango13

Pretty good match, and we get to hear this awesome song again :mark:


----------



## TripleG

OK, love that set up for the Black Mass.


----------



## PaulHBK

Nigel just said Ring of Honor lololol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

feck, missed the final move cause I got a text lol, rewind time


----------



## Foley's Socko

"here in ring of honor"


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Nigel said "He is the future right here in ring of honor".


----------



## gr8nessgraves7

Match was legit as hell. Don't know what the hell the crowd was doing near the end.


----------



## the_hound

lol future ring of honor


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

great match.


----------



## Meeki

PaulHBK said:


> Nigel just said Ring of Honor lololol


BOTCHAMANIA


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Nothing really standout in this match. And that finish is kind of lame.


----------



## RapShepard

That was pretty bad, I feel like everything happened, but yet nothing happened smh 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam

Was a decent match, Black not really THAT good tbh but it was a pretty good match, ending was kinda like "oh ok"


----------



## TheRollinsShow

Nigel good luck in your future endeavors


----------



## peowulf

Well, one could argue that NXT is indeed a ring of honor.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

really good match, great start to the show, hopefully keeps up this quality.


----------



## SAMCRO

Black definitely needs a better finisher, besides the fact that its already Rich Swann's finisher, its kinda lame anyways.


----------



## SureUmm

TripleG said:


> Almas is getting way too much offense here. I feel like Black should have striaght up dominated him.


To give Black a good debut sure, but I wouldn't want Almas to just be some dude to get mowed over. He's way too good for that.


----------



## Master Bate

Haven't gotten to the match keep replaying Black's entrance god damn it.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I didn't love that finisher if I am honest. He has a strike heavy moveset so the finisher being another strike seemed anti climatic.

Love the entrance and look though.


----------



## I AM Glacier

lol Nigel just got fired for sure


----------



## Strategize

Nah, that was a good ass match, but the crowd didn't know how to react or what to chant for them, so it felt flatter than it should of.


----------



## Dextro

Nigel getting that severance package tonight


----------



## gr8nessgraves7

Nigel needs to be taken off commentary. Terrible.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I AM Glacier said:


> lol Nigel just got fired for sure


What happened ?


----------



## Zigglerpops

Not bad match expected more, Maybe I was expecting to much but it was alright


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What happened ?


He accidentally said Ring of Honor when he was talking about Black being the future. "He is the future right here in ring of honor" i believe is what he said.


----------



## Dextro

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What happened ?


He called NXT Ring of Honor lolllllllll


----------



## Mugging of Cena

RapShepard said:


> That was pretty bad, I feel like everything happened, but yet nothing happened smh
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Yeah it was a big momentum drop after the opening match. Almas had a way better match a couple weeks ago on NXT tv.


----------



## Jam

Here's your true MOTN


----------



## Master Bate

God damn I love Almas as well.


----------



## SureUmm

Man, I don't give a shit about DIY at all.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Zigglerpops said:


> Not bad match expected more, Maybe I was expecting to much but it was alright


It was intended as a showcase, nothing more. In that regard it succeeded.


----------



## Irrelevant

I like Revival's new orange & black gear.


----------



## Mango13

If I was in a tag team in NXT I would want to stay in NXT as long as possible and avoid the main roster lol


----------



## Strategize

Revival about to steal the show *AGAIN *


----------



## RapShepard

Mugging of Cena said:


> Yeah it was a big momentum drop after the opening match. Almas had a way better match a couple weeks ago on NXT tv.


The Sanity match was cool, that idk the entrance was nice, but after Almas did the rope taunt it was meh. Finisher is shit too.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## I AM Glacier

At this point Nigel might as well go for broke and say "fuck" on air.

He's on borrowed time.


----------



## I am the Storm

Another "work rate" match and nothing more, and not even a great one at that, IMO. You can see that match anywhere, but even better. That is not what WWE is about.

I understand it's NXT. But these guys/gals are being groomed for the main roster where work rate is the least important aspect of what they (WWE) do. They both need far more than that if they want to be anything of import on the main roster.


----------



## SAMCRO

TheatricalEssence said:


> I didn't love that finisher if I am honest. He has a strike heavy moveset so the finisher being another strike seemed anti climatic.
> 
> Love the entrance and look though.


Yeah he should have used the dragon sleeper, that seems appropriate for his fade to black catch phrase, you could even call it the fade to black. Also as i said that spinning kick is already Rich Swann's finisher anyways.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Shockmaster looking mother fuckers


----------



## Strategize

AoP masks look boss as fuck.


----------



## the_hound

LOOOOOOOOOOOL NXT CHAMPIONS nxt tag team champions


----------



## gr8nessgraves7

'tag team champions' lol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I AM Glacier said:


> At this point Nigel might as well go for broke and say "fuck" on air.
> 
> He's on borrowed time.


:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

don't make the titles look average as fuck please


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Let's see if DIY can carry the AOP again


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

announcer messed that up "NXT champions...tag team champions" oops!


----------



## steeeee

"They are the NXT Champions... tag team champions" :lol


----------



## Irrelevant

Wow so they really are getting new belts.


----------



## Mordecay

Those are pretty belts, thank you Paige


----------



## HiddenViolence

Sexi new titles


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

ohh, the new TAG titles are shiny shiny...


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

A DIY match is happening the same time as a Will Ospreay match. FUCK. MY. LIFE.


----------



## RapShepard

The Revival is pretty damn cool, would of preferred a one on one. But them tossing them a shot on the biggest show is more than fair considering the year they had.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

just remember no DQ


----------



## Master Bate

After A.O.P wins this match, hope for a feud with Heavy Machinery..


----------



## Zigglerpops

Now this as the makings for motn


----------



## Bryan Jericho

From what we saw of them, the tag titles looked good. Need a better look though


----------



## I AM Glacier

More like Authors of Lame am i rite guys? 

Let's get some high 5's going


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah he should have used the dragon sleeper, that seems appropriate for his fade to black catch phrase, you could even call it the fade to black. Also as i said that spinning kick is already Rich Swann's finisher anyways.


That's actually a great idea, and with all the submissions finishers on NXT it wouldn't feel out of place either

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

obviously going with the Authors to retain here.


----------



## Irrelevant

I AM Glacier said:


> More like Authors of Lame am i rite guys?
> 
> Let's get some high 5's going


*High 5*

I love bad puns.


----------



## SAMCRO

This should have been Black's finisher at 0:46


----------



## Mordecay

The Revival are such fantastic heels


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## VitoCorleoneX

the revival is smart.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Announcers are botching their brains out tonight.

I bet HHH unleashed the fury of god on the headsets after Nigel said ROH and they're all shook.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

pretty intense so far, so much going on


----------



## TripleG

Authors of Pain be like "We're sick of this Suicide Dive spamming shit! Fuck you!"


----------



## RKing85

a year from now, I can see the Authors being pretty decent.

But not now.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I think Gargano will be great on the main roster. Whether Tag or singles


----------



## Jam

Who's the black guy on commentary? He's pretty shit


----------



## Zigglerpops

If you were to have a drinking game were you drank a shot every time Percy Watson spoke you would be sober by the end of the night


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


8*D


----------



## DoubtGin

what an awesome table spot


----------



## Jam

Table spot was dope


----------



## Irrelevant

:mark :mark


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

table has turned on the AOP right there (im sorry) lol


----------



## Master Bate

Match is so freaking good.


----------



## Strategize

Damn good storytelling in this match.


----------



## RKing85

that Author of Pain was in the double submission way to long.


----------



## Jam

What a match so far


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

damn, the double submission was awesome!


----------



## DoubtGin

AoP are getting some massively strong booking right now.


----------



## SAMCRO

HOly shit this is awesome lol.


----------



## Irrelevant

OMFGGG!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

The storytelling is off the charts !


----------



## TripleG

Referee is allowing some really unfair teaming up on AoP.


----------



## Mango13

This match has been fucking awesome so far


----------



## Jam

FUCK OFF. WHAT A MATCH.


----------



## the_hound

this match is match of the year


----------



## TheRollinsShow

NXT NXT NXT


----------



## AngryConsumer

THIS. FUCKING. MATCH. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Good luck tomorrow, main roster!


----------



## Unca_Laguna

If AoP loses this match, they'll be on raw on monday.


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah the storytelling is great in this match with Dawson pleading with Gargano to let him keep the submission on and then Gargano thinking about it and helping him, so good.


----------



## Trifektah

Revival and DIY are the two best tag teams on the planet. Bar none. This is amazing.


----------



## RKing85

nice suplex to the outside.


----------



## JustAName

TripleG said:


> Referee is allowing some really unfair teaming up on AoP.


Triple threat, elimination, there are no rules


----------



## Jam

TripleG said:


> Referee is allowing some really unfair teaming up on AoP.


Isn't it No DQ?


----------



## JDP2016

This tag match has already beaten any of tomorrows wrestlemania matches.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer

HOLY F*CKING SHIT! :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant

This is insane.


----------



## Master Bate

God damn it I love tag team wrestling when its done right.


----------



## Mordecay

This one will be hard to top


----------



## TheRollinsShow

Holy SHIT hlrhnlmnbkl;qmb


----------



## Strategize

Asuka and Ember have to follow this. Poor girls.


----------



## the_hound

ady ios mioooooooooooooo


----------



## RyanPelley

Match isn't even over and I already feel justified in saying this is one of the most original and outstanding triple threat matches I've ever seen. Unreal.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

awesome match, why can't they have Tag matches like this on RAW or SmackDown?


----------



## Stinger Fan

Authors of Pain with that no sell


----------



## Phaedra

I am pregnant from this match lol.


----------



## I AM Glacier

I marked the fuck out over that outside superplex


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Holy shit! is right. I've never seen that before.


----------



## TripleG

I hate the dog pile spot, but damn they made it cool again with that Superplex spot.


----------



## DoubtGin

AoP with some real heat :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

DO THE DAMN THING, REVIVAL!


----------



## Master Bate

The Revival are basically faces in this match now. Who the fuck would of thought.


----------



## SAMCRO

God i feel so bad for these tag teams when they get on the main roster, watching them compete in 10 man tag matches with Breezango and Ascension on SDL or on Raw doing jack shit and getting a feud with New Day.


----------



## 20083

FUCK


----------



## Mordecay

Will this be the Last chapter for the Revival? oh the irony


----------



## I AM Glacier

Revival vs The monsters from Ninja Turtles 2


----------



## DoubtGin

chanting "no one likes you" at heels :lmao


----------



## Jam

Revival have to get called up soon


----------



## the_hound

its like a boss battle in a game


----------



## Trifektah

Jesus, he almost killed Dawson with that powerbomb. The big guys are blown up and I can't really blame them.


----------



## Mango13

"no one likes you" chants lol


----------



## TripleG

Scott Dawson pulling a Bret Hart with that one!


----------



## DoubtGin

wow AoP endured everything and destroyed both teams


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

NXT tag title match delivers yet again.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Stinger Fan

They just walked through both teams lol not sure how I feel about that


----------



## I am the Storm

AoP....not bad.


----------



## Mordecay

That was very good until they eliminated DIY


----------



## Master Bate

The Authors stepped up. Didn't mess up any spots from what I've seen. A nice big man team really good.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I've been a Wrestling fan for seventeen years, The Revival might just be the greatest tag team I've seen.


----------



## Irrelevant

Not surprised by the outcome but that match was fucking awesome!


----------



## Zigglerpops

Revival getting called up confirmed


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

****


----------



## Foley's Socko

Good match, average end


----------



## the_hound

talk about superman booking though


----------



## Jam

What an awesome match

I like them :shrug


----------



## HiddenViolence

Outstanding. A strong use of psychology and a strong story told. AOP come out looking a million bucks.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I hate the stupid booking of champions being so overpower in NXT. When Revival/DIY were feuding was amazing because you know anything can happen, but after this no ones is going to look credible to beat AOP. Sames goes for Asuka.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Authors of Pain retain, great match


----------



## TripleG

Okay that was a CRAZY ass match and very enjoyable. 

I think it lost a little steam after DIY (the faces) were eliminated, but the overall story of DIY & Revival having to work together against them and that partnership being fractured leading to the loss was all well done.


----------



## Phaedra

wow, fucking wow. wonder if both diy and revival are being called up and aop will have sanity next.

worried about that tbh because well, american alpha and nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## Crasp

been a great show so far. It's already outside of the worst 3 TO's and we're only 3 matches in.


----------



## gr8nessgraves7

Didn't want AoP to win, but goddamn all teams delivered.


----------



## peowulf

Fucking great match. NXT delivers again.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

GREAT MATCH.
probably the Best match of the mania weekend.


----------



## RapShepard

Really enjoyed that match. Best tag match I've seen in a while. 2 fun as hell matches so far

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Awesome match this hopefully means Revival is getting called up, really hope Cornette becomes their manager.


----------



## Trifektah

AOP took way too much of the final portion of that match. Went downhill after DIY's elimination. Went from a five star match to a four real quick.


----------



## safc-scotty

:clap :clap :clap

Good luck following that one. Will be very surprised if any match tops that tonight/tomorrow...


----------



## Bryan Jericho

When DIY were eliminated it went downhill fast. Revival should have been eliminated first


----------



## Master Bate

MMMMD said:


> What an awesome match
> 
> I like them :shrug


Me too tbh

Plus they have Paul Ellering

Sick team.


----------



## Lok

AoP still dominating! Sweet match!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Oh my god the camera work almost ruined this fucking match. They switched cameras right when a big move was being hit like 5 times.


----------



## SAMCRO

Zigglerpops said:


> Revival getting called up confirmed


I just hope they go to Raw at least, because SDL has shown us they don't give a rats ass about their tag division, its booked like utter shit. It aint much better on Raw but at least on there we don't get constant 10 man jobber tag matches and the tag champions are on the show every week, unlike SDL where they forget they have tag champions from one week to the next.


----------



## Bayley <3

Anything involving DIY and the revival fucking Demi era in such a big way.


----------



## Crasp

I liked that DIY were eliminated first.

The face heat switched to the revival, and suddenly they were the underdogs people were rooting for.

And AOP just shutting everyone out was pretty neat. They honestly needed some strong booking 'cause until now they've looked big and tough but very beatable. Now they look untouchable.


----------



## Master Bate

Yooo I haven't seen much of her.

But what's Ember Moon's character?


----------



## PaulHBK

MOTN. Still not sold on AOP yet though. Roman Reigns booking...


----------



## Donnie

TOP GUYS OUT :mj2


----------



## the_hound

i want aop to show up on monday and start tearing shit up while they have the belts


----------



## SAMCRO

"Ember foo?" lol wtf was that? God make this girl learn better english.


----------



## The Reaper

Great match, 4 stars. You could argue superman booking as much as you want but they sure got some solid heat and that's what they needed.


----------



## RKing85

If Asuka is going up, Moon should win.

If Asuka is staying down, she should retain.


----------



## HiddenViolence

People complaining about AoP's booking... they are meant to be a strong and dominant heel team. Very well booked tonight in my opinion.


----------



## safc-scotty

The thing which annoys me about this match is you know they've had this in mind as their big womens match for ages, yet the build still feels rushed/poor. Anyway, hope it's a good match. Got a very hard job following the tag teams.


----------



## Foley's Socko

Lets go Asuka


----------



## the_hound

fucking love asuka


----------



## DoubtGin

Ember Fool :lmao


----------



## RDEvans

Asuka, please don't drop the belt to that bland Ember Moon


----------



## Phaedra

i'm waiting for the day when asuka pulls off that mask and reveals even fucking scarier face makeup than her mask. would love it.


----------



## JDP2016

safc-scotty said:


> The thing which annoys me about this match is you know they've had this in mind as their big womens match for ages, yet the build still feels rushed/poor. Anyway, hope it's a good match. Got a very hard job following the tag teams.


Just like last year.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8nessgraves7

Love Asuka but they need to get her a manager until she tightens her English up. Either that or throw some subtitles up and let her speak Japanese.


----------



## The Reaper

Yeah Moon should win this and it will probably be the only title change of the night. Don't see Roode dropping the title they are ultra high on him.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Revival need to be part of a faction on the main roster - they're too small to be seen as instant threats on their own. Over time when they build up a resume and cache with the fans sure, but right away they'll be rejected. If HHH is sticking around with Joe as his underboss henchman, maybe Revival would fit with them as the attack dogs who are not worried about wins and losses but doing the work for the betterment of the leader sorta deal.


----------



## Zigglerpops

SAMCRO said:


> I just hope they go to Raw at least, because SDL has shown us they don't give a rats ass about their tag division, its booked like utter shit. It aint much better on Raw but at least on there we don't get constant 10 man jobber tag matches and the tag champions are on the show every week, unlike SDL where they forget they have tag champions from one week to the next.


I would like them on SD just so we can see matches with Usos & American Alpha and I think they need them more, With that said the way they book tag teams on both shows is poor


----------



## Jam

Asuka will retain, she's 13 away from Goldberg I think


----------



## RyanPelley

AoP really impressed me there. The only matches of theirs I have seen have been mostly squashes, but all three teams were outstanding. I think the ending was a bit anti-climatic and hurt an otherwise phenomenal match.


----------



## steeeee

Not seen much of Ember Moon. She any good?


----------



## Trifektah

This chick looks so dumb.


----------



## Irrelevant

I like Ember with the blue more than the red.


----------



## DoubtGin

Think Asuka will take her undefeated streak to the main roster.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Asuka!!! 

the empress of NXT


----------



## SAMCRO

I just want Ember to win because i'm sick to fucking death of Asuka being undefeated and holding that fucking belt, give it to Ember so women like Peyton, Liv and Billie have a shot at winning it at some point.


----------



## HiddenViolence

RyanPelley said:


> AoP really impressed me there. The only matches of theirs I have seen have been mostly squashes, but all three teams were outstanding. *I think the ending was a bit anti-climatic and hurt an otherwise phenomenal match.*


I actually like that the end stretch was slower as it doesn't make sense for AoP to wrestle a fast pace style. The slow dominance gets them heat.


----------



## Jam

NXT sponsored by the 5hr energy thing..lord knows we're gonna need that tomorrow :lol


----------



## TripleG

Asuka Vs. Ember Moon is like Godzilla Vs. The Wolf Man






Cause, you know, Ember Moon has a wolf motif so she's kind of the Wolfman. 

And Asuka is, you know, Japanese and I'm a racist for automatically associating her with Godzilla because of it.


----------



## Zigglerpops

steeeee said:


> Not seen much of Ember Moon. She any good?


Good finisher apart from that very bland


----------



## Ace

Didn't watch the entire match, but that tag elimination match was easily 4.75*.

Best WWE match of 2017 so far, don't see anything from tomorrow coming close.


----------



## Master Bate

Asuka Sexiest Diva in WWE idc


----------



## RDEvans

DoubtGin said:


> Think Asuka will take her undefeated streak to the main roster.


Knowing Vince, she'll job to Dana Brooke on Main Event.


----------



## Roxinius

DoubtGin said:


> Think Asuka will take her undefeated streak to the main roster.


She should but I thought it was reported she's staying in nxt for a while imo her relinquishing the title and being moved up would be best


----------



## JDP2016

Asuka looking extra fuckable tonight.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayley <3

Is anyone else kind of bored of the asuka dominance? But then I'm not a big fan of any other women on the roster atm. Moon has a cool finisher but eh. So I hope she wins just for something different.


----------



## HiddenViolence

That belt is ugly


----------



## Ace

Holy shit, that reminds me of the X division title :lmao


----------



## RDEvans

Women's X Division?


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

new womens belt as well, looks sweet!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

title gotta be maddoxed in a year believe me,


----------



## Irrelevant

Hmm. I like the old belt better. This one's still cool tho.


----------



## sbuch

Paige really made them redesign all the titles lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Asuka kissed that title...Does she know where that's been?


----------



## the_hound

looks lovely, please fire paige


----------



## TripleG

The New NXT Women's Title Belt, presumably one that hasn't been jizzed on by Brad Maddox.


----------



## tommo010

Obvious they'd change the Womens title after Paige's antics :beckylol


----------



## Ace

Wow that drop kick spot was horrible, they didn't connect at all :lol


----------



## Bayley <3

Did they chant new belt sucks? :HA


----------



## Strategize

I like that this finally feels like an equal match for Asuka.


----------



## TripleG

Asuka's a bitch, lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

Bayley <3 said:


> Is anyone else kind of bored of the asuka dominance? But then I'm not a big fan of any other women on the roster atm. Moon has a cool finisher but eh. So I hope she wins just for something different.


Yeah i don't even like Ember that much but i'll take anyone with that belt over Asuka at this point. Shes good but i don't like seeing the same goddamn champion for over a fucking year straight never losing.


----------



## TheRollinsShow

Not feeling this match 

What was that screaming at eachother in the middle of the ring lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24

What is it it with the new belts and needing something distractingly huge like the X and the WW on the main roster belts.

Belts just suck now. To meet they feel like the type of thing that should be essentially the winged eagle belt, championships to me aren't the kind of things that need facelifts. It would be like remodelling the Stanley cup. 

That's kind of a side rant as I realize this is NXT but I just feel like new belts suck and they keep trying to fix ones that aren't broken.


----------



## Ace

The hip attack is a lame move.

Match has been good so far.


----------



## Strategize

I thought the crowd would struggle with this thanks to the last match. Doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The new title does like okay.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

RDEvans said:


> Asuka, please don't drop the belt to that bland Ember Moon


Do you really think anybody cares who they drop the developmental unit's belt to on the way up?


----------



## Trifektah

I can't handle this chick's fucking hair. It was the worst thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Strategize

Ember is like Naomi, but good.


----------



## Beatles123

Sweet crossbody!


----------



## SAMCRO

Ember really does have Mickie's exact body type from 2004 thick Mickie era, she looks like Mickie and Naomi had a baby.


----------



## TripleG

How much did it cost to make all the new belts? 

I just want to know so I can actually assign an accurate monetary impact to Brad Maddox's cum.


----------



## I am the Storm

I'm enjoying this match thus far.
:bjpenn


----------



## Trifektah

There is no psychology to this match. Just like Cien/Black, it's just moves after moves.


----------



## I AM Glacier

I hate when they tease chokes this long.
She'd legit be dead at this point


----------



## RiverFenix

It's much better than this IMO -


----------



## Strategize

Trifektah said:


> There is no psychology to this match. Just like Cien/Black, it's just moves after moves.


Don't agree at all, I'll explain after the match.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

good match so far, come on Asuka!


----------



## Mordecay

That was a botchy fallaway slam


----------



## the_hound

Strategize said:


> Don't agree at all, I'll explain after the match.


theres no point m8, it would be like trying to explain the offside rule to a woman


----------



## Irrelevant

Yikes that fallaway slam looked ugly.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Come on Ember take the title off that boring ass Asuka


----------



## DoubtGin

Asuka doing heel things !!!


----------



## RKing85

compared to the rest of the NXT women's division right now, these two are Steamboat and Flair.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

ummm....DQ?!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Askua is fucking great. :lol


----------



## Mango13

So if Ember wins does that mean Asuka is getting called up?

WELL NVM THEN LOL


----------



## RDEvans

Thank god


----------



## Strategize

Great great women's match.


----------



## Shishara

HEEL TURNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## DoubtGin

Asuka rightfully won.

But she clearly cheated which might be a nice twist.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Much exceeded my expectations. Props to both women. Right winner too.


----------



## Master Bate

YEAAAAAAA!!!

Asuka winning like a heel. Love it.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Happy Auska won, sad she's not going to Smackdown


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Asuka using the referee to block the eclipse then takes the win, haha, love it!


----------



## the_hound

hahaha now thats a heel move


----------



## Crasp

Great little match there. Liked the way the end was booked too.


----------



## PaulHBK

Why wasnt that a DQ for Asuka???


----------



## I am the Storm

Best NXT women's match since Banks/Lynch for the NXT Women's Championship, IMO.

It may not have had the build that Banks/Lynch did but, IMO, still an overall great match that necessitates a rematch.


----------



## NasJayz

RKing85 said:


> compared to the rest of the NXT women's division right now, these two are Steamboat and Flair.


LOL so funny but so true.


----------



## dukenukem3do

I was hoping ember moon to win


----------



## gr8nessgraves7

Nice! Turn Asuka full on heel, no more tweener shit. Let her break bitches.


----------



## Irrelevant

Welp that continues the Asuka/Ember feud I'm guessing. It was a good match although like all of Asuka's matches, it ended anticlimactically.


----------



## SAMCRO

God is this bitch ever leaving NXT? Jesus move aside already so some of these other women can have a fucking chance.


----------



## JDP2016

So much for Asuka coming to Smackdown.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRollinsShow

Im feeling that new belt 

And we have the female John Cena here lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Well fully expect Ember to win the Title when the meet again. SHould have won by DQ this time, but ok


----------



## RapShepard

Isn't that a DQ when you push the ref. Why aren't they selling her cheating more lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayley <3

So no title changes tonight then? Hmm.


----------



## SureUmm

The announcers aren't playing up that Asuka cheated, like at all.


----------



## Mordecay

It was a good match, not as good as everyone said it would be, and well, Asuka will be here for long


----------



## Abisial

There are way way way too many kick related finishers being used.


----------



## JDP2016

Great match. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize

2nd best WWE women's match ever after Sasha/Bayley at Brooklyn imo

Finish was perfect aswell.


----------



## RapShepard

Does this help the women's division though her staying as champion?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foley's Socko

Good competitive match, now they can build on it as Ember can say she didnt hit the Eclipse and thats all she needs to do next time.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Pretty bland match imo.


----------



## SureUmm

Cocky Asuka is something I could really get behind. She's got great charisma, and that kind of persona brings it out.


----------



## TripleG

Not going to lie. I got a little distracted during this match. I just heard Adult Swim has a stream up with a new episode of Rick and Morty, so uh, yeah. Ha ha.


----------



## wwetna1

Bayley <3;66642577 said:


> So no title changes tonight then? Hmm.


 The salt that will happen if nakamura wins and then Roode loses and goes to SDL first


----------



## SAMCRO

I fucking hate it when this bitch just uses a simple kick to end her matches, Black already won his match with a kick earlier, did they really need to book such a similar finish again?


----------



## Stinger Fan

Woah , Drew McIntyre?


----------



## Unca_Laguna

SAMCRO said:


> God is this bitch ever leaving NXT? Jesus move aside already so some of these other women can have a fucking chance.


I guess she's staying NXT until she learns english.


----------



## Phaedra

She is so awesome and this womens division needs her so badly, they need to build the others around her.


----------



## DoubtGin

wow Drew comeback?


----------



## AWESOM-O

The NXT women's division is too thin to move Asuka up, she'll drop the belt when someone is ready to take it from her, nobody is.


----------



## Shishara

GALLOWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foley's Socko

RapShepard said:


> Does this help the women's division though her staying as champion?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


The NXT one? Yes. Every moment these women get to soak up Asuka's experience and talent is their blessing.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, that was unexpected, Drew became very good since he left WWE


----------



## tommo010

Drew Galloway going to NxT :HA


----------



## AngryConsumer

DREW MF MCINTYRE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Master Bate

Asuka bout to keep that title for another year lol


----------



## HiddenViolence

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok

McIntyre!!!!


----------



## JDP2016

DREW MCINTYRE!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayley <3

McIntyre!


----------



## TheRollinsShow

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_hound

DREWWWW IS BACKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## SAMCRO

HOLY SHIT Drew? I was just saying they need to sign him back the other day, lol looks like i may get my wish.


----------



## Abisial

SAMCRO said:


> God is this bitch ever leaving NXT? Jesus move aside already so some of these other women can have a fucking chance.


You speak as if she books herself.


----------



## TripleG

Oh hey, look who's back!


----------



## sbuch

Roode showing up in dallas was way better


----------



## Mainboy

Drew has been amazing since leaving WWE :mark:


----------



## Foley's Socko

Holy shit Drew! Yes my man


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Women's Match was okay though.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

this mean Drew Galloway is going to NXT?


----------



## Ace

Asuka should drop the title to Io or Hojo.


----------



## RapShepard

SureUmm said:


> The announcers aren't playing up that Asuka cheated, like at all.


Right lol, they're closer to blaming Ember for falling than calling her out for cheating 

From main roster to around the world to NXT lol that's a weird career projector for Drew


----------



## The Reaper

Good match but I'm assuming the referee thought it was a mistake that Asuka pushed him? I assume that because that's how the announcers were selling it.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

They better not screw up Drew again he has what it takes to be the face of the company out of all the other young guys in WWE,


----------



## Phaedra

whoa, so that's a good move for nxt. rather than calling him to main roster help out with the division there. 

got the biggest inclination roode is winning and nakamura, well we'll be seeing him on monday or tuesday.


----------



## safc-scotty

If Drew is going back it should be to the main roster, not NXT. Unless he's going to work the UK show/still work ICW when it comes to the Network.


----------



## TheRollinsShow

I don't care what anyone says about WWE just taking all the talent. Im loving it!


----------



## gr8nessgraves7

TheGeneticFreak said:


> They better not screw up Drew again he has what it takes to be the face of the company out of all the other young guys in WWE,


Ehhh I don't know about face of the company, but he can be a 'top guy'


----------



## Jam

Good match

This'll allow Asuka to reach Goldberg's streak & give us a reason to get behind Ember to win the rematch


----------



## RapShepard

Foley's Socko said:


> Good competitive match, now they can build on it as Ember can say she didnt hit the Eclipse and thats all she needs to do next time.


Or build on how she got cheated


----------



## wwetna1

tommo010 said:


> Drew Galloway going to NxT


 He is good but not good enough to be the guy on raw or sd, like a Neville. That said he as the face of their U.K. Brand or NXT is huge and a great role for him. I mean McIntyre and Barrett for example as the faces of U.K. would work for wwe.

I'd be shocked if they don't look at Maria and Bennett for NXT. Though I do get every argument for Maria in the women's tournament if you put a mic in her hand and shoot angles like they did with the U.K. as opposed to straight contests like the cwc


----------



## tommo010

They'll likely move Asuka up as champion and strip her like they did with Paige, I just don't see anyone beating her now I'd like Nikki Cross to do it but I get the feeling they wanna move Asuka up undefeated.


----------



## browna22

Ember v Asuka was disappointing considering the hype


----------



## Trifektah

Seeing Drew makes me hope that Shelton returns in the Andre Royale tomorrow.


----------



## RiverFenix

Drew was good before he even left - but was unmotivated. I hope he keeps his song, but Ambrose poached his finisher so he'll need a new one. Hope it isn't the big boot.


----------



## Abisial

I can't be mad at them putting Drew in NXT, he's gonna be their first champion not pushing 40 in a while.


----------



## Crasp

Well that's me done for the night anyway. I just find it tedious to sit through Roode matches.


----------



## TripleG

So McIntyre goes from Wrestling in Orlando to Wrestling in Orlando. 

K.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

One Winged Angel said:


> Asuka should drop the title to Io or Hojo.


Or she could drop it to Moon, who just proved she could hang with her. Doesn't need to be another Japanese wrestler....


----------



## Master Bate

Fucking love Nakamura

:mark:


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Shinsuke's intro's are always awesome!


----------



## tommo010

God I love Nakamura's music :trips9


----------



## Bayley <3

These two entrances live are so much fun. 

Nakamura better be going up!


----------



## Jam

Time for 2 of the most annoying entrances

& meh on Drew


----------



## the_hound

i want to marry that man even though i ain't gay


----------



## wwetna1

TheGeneticFreak said:


> They better not screw up Drew again he has what it takes to be the face of the company out of all the other young guys in WWE,


 I would say he half screwed hinder. They over punished him, but initially he was given a title run and had Vince call him the future. He even got to keep his job after the shit with Taryn Terrell when Rhyno was fired for a similar public domestic brawl. They let him keep his job but he never got out the shit end of the punishment there, sort of like Swagger with how he never gained his steam back after being arrested


----------



## Bryan Jericho

God this entrance is annoying. Get in the ring already. Looks like he's having seizures. But some will call that "charisma" haha


----------



## Trifektah

Did we ever find out if that long haired douche that's always in the front row is banging that old lady for WWE Tickets?


----------



## The Reaper

MMMMD said:


> Good match
> 
> This'll allow Asuka to reach Goldberg's streak & give us a reason to get behind Ember to win the rematch


LOL your comparing Asuka to Goldberg? That's got to be the oddest comparison I've heard of.


----------



## RiverFenix

Drew going right to the main roster - he'd get lost in the post-Mania shuffle. Use NXT to establish him as a big time player - where he can work main events and longer matches and come off as a top guy for awhile.


----------



## SAMCRO

Abisial said:


> You speak as if she books herself.


I'm just saying she needs to move aside, of course i know its up to Trips and Vince but fuck its getting annoying seeing her always winning and holding that belt for over a fucking year. So yeah i was directing my thoughts at her character and Triple H mainly not directly at her specifically.


----------



## Ace

MMMMD said:


> Good match
> 
> This'll allow Asuka to reach Goldberg's streak & give us a reason to get behind Ember to win the rematch


 Ember isn't any where near over enough to end the streak.


----------



## JDP2016

TripleG said:


> So McIntyre goes from Wrestling in Orlando to Wrestling in Orlando.
> 
> K.


Doesn't have to sell his house.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

disappointed with Nakamura's entrance. Nothing special.


----------



## SureUmm

TripleG said:


> So McIntyre goes from Wrestling in Orlando to Wrestling in Orlando.
> 
> K.


But what a difference jumbling up letters and replacing the A with an X does.


----------



## steeeee

Did Roode's entrance music just get played over the top of Shinsuke's or am I hearing things? :lol

Oh boy, what a glorious entrance this is! :bow


----------



## Mainboy

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Drew going right to the main roster - he'd get lost in the post-Mania shuffle. Use NXT to establish him as a big time player - where he can work main events and longer matches and come off as a top guy for awhile.


Best UK wrestler for a long time.


----------



## Phaedra

I wait for the day when I can hear 70 thousand plus chant yeaoh in unison again


----------



## RapShepard

Foley's Socko said:


> The NXT one? Yes. Every moment these women get to soak up Asuka's experience and talent is their blessing.


Does she still have a lot of feuds left? I have no idea what the women's division looks like beyond her, Ember, and that Nikki Cross chick


----------



## Mordecay

Given the hype, I think Asuka vs Ember was a bit underwhelming, probably because I wasn't invested in any of the characters. It was a good match, but I think their next match will be better if they don't screw up the build up and made me care about them. And boy the other girls will never hold that title lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Shinsuke Nakamura has literally every-fucking-thing.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol i was thinking that was Reby Hardy for a second and Broken Matt was making his entrance.


----------



## the_hound

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS THE BROKEN ONE


----------



## Insomnia

Glorious!


----------



## tommo010

Roode's entrances are always OTT I love it


----------



## wwetna1

GLORIOUS


----------



## SureUmm

I wanna hear Bone Thugs rap over Shinsuke's theme


----------



## TripleG

Is Roode stealing the Broken Hardys' entrance?!


----------



## peowulf

MMMMD said:


> Time for 2 of the most annoying entrances
> 
> & meh on Drew


Pff, right. Figures, since you're a fan of the most monotone entrance ever.


----------



## wwetna1

AngryConsumer said:


> Shinsuke Nakamura has literally every-fucking-thing.


Nah bruh you're mistaking him with Roode


----------



## TheRollinsShow

Roode is going to do big things up on the main roster and I feel like they need to bring him up soon. Because he is not getting any younger


----------



## Strategize

One Winged Angel said:


> Ember isn't any where near over enough to end the streak.


Tonight was the perfect step in the right direction to help that tho.


----------



## tommo010

Question is will we get a new title here too :hmm


----------



## AWESOM-O

Both of these guys have to be on the main roster.


----------



## Ace

Will never get tired of the entrance.

I guess Drew replaces Nakamura?


----------



## SureUmm

Bobby's entrance is always good, but he still hasn't topped that first one when where he descended from the giant fucking podium. That was a Mania main event worthy entrance.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

AngryConsumer said:


> Shinsuke Nakamura has literally every-fucking-thing.


Except being able to cut a promo you can understand


----------



## RapShepard

They just need an official NXT orchestra. Do an official album of that orchestra doing NXT themes and sell the like they did the old entrance them cds

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenViolence

Love the entrance, but that is all Roode is at this point.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Bobby Roode is guy at the park that can windmill from the free throw line and has a 50 inch vert....but can't dribble. GOAT type intro but his matches are just ehh


----------



## Roxinius

New nxt championship too it looks like


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848353257391095808


----------



## Jam

peowulf said:


> Pff, right. Figures, since you're a fan of the most monotone entrance ever.


So bitter :lol

Be quiet & watch the match


----------



## tommo010

New title Regal has a bag in his hand


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

loser goes to the main roster?


----------



## Insomnia

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## wwetna1

tommo010 said:


> Question is will we get a new title here too :hmm


Should as Nigel said all new titles. I can see HHH wanting to present the main one though as he should


----------



## The Reaper

Man the robe on Roode looks awesome.


----------



## AWESOM-O

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> loser goes to the main roster?


Although Roode would be more suited, he's staying on NXT regardless.


----------



## wwetna1

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Bobby Roode is guy at the park that can windmill from the free throw line and has a 50 inch vert....but can't dribble. GOAT type intro but his matches are just ehh


Nakamura hasn't knocked one out the park himself brother ... I thought Roode told a hell of a story last Takeover


----------



## TheRollinsShow

Gtfoh with all this Roode hate


----------



## HiddenViolence

Gross


----------



## DoubtGin

its ok to make your titles look distinguishable guys

nice look, though


----------



## JDP2016

Looks just like the women's title

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbuch

I like the new titles despite the giant "X" in the middle ------ they at least look like championship titles instead of the WWE's championships (universal, tag team, etc.)


----------



## RKing85

sketchy as fuck from Galloway to leave WWN high and dry.


----------



## Roxinius

Glad the x division found a new home on nxt even adding a women's division


----------



## SureUmm

My favorite thing about Roode's current persona is his knowing nods.


----------



## TheRollinsShow

Thanks Paige for ruining he NXT belts


----------



## AWESOM-O

JDP2016 said:


> Looks just like the women's title
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

title looks nice if a bit similar to the womens


----------



## Ace

Strategize said:


> Tonight was the perfect step in the right direction to help that tho.


 Fans didn't care for Ember getitng cheated. She hasn't gotten over well tbh.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## gr8nessgraves7

wwetna1 said:


> Nakamura hasn't knocked one out the park himself brother ... I thought Roode told a hell of a story last Takeover


Nakamura hasn't knocked one out of the park? LOL


----------



## Bayley <3

So men and women's belt the same, just like main rosters.


----------



## The Reaper

Women's title should of been a white strap but overall the new titles are pretty good.


----------



## TheRollinsShow

edit


----------



## RKing85

this main event should be fine, but I feel the outcome is not in any doubt so that takes a way a little bit


----------



## SureUmm

Who the hell would've thought Shinsuke would have better chemistry with Bobby Roode than with Samoa Joe? These two do a great job playing off of each other, they bring some showbiz to it.


----------



## JDP2016

One Winged Angel said:


> Fans didn't care for Ember getitng cheated. She hasn't gotten over well tbh.


So we're just gonna ignore the dueling chants?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCosmos

Nakamura's stiffness just doesn't please me especially after just watching Shibata matches


----------



## Strategize

One Winged Angel said:


> Fans didn't care for Ember getitng cheated. She hasn't gotten over well tbh.


They were booing Asuka, lol wtf. 
Also Ember hasn't gotten to stuff her yet, now she has. Now people know that she's pretty good.


----------



## TheRollinsShow

AWESOM-O said:


>


Love your avi! 

Christina still one of the baddest after all these years


----------



## Bryan Jericho

One Winged Angel said:


> Fans didn't care for Ember getitng cheated. She hasn't gotten over well tbh.


Fans were into her alot tonight. The ending was dumb, half the crowd looked confused that Asuka didnt get Dqed


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Roode reminds me a lot like triple h in the ring


----------



## Jam

Fans were definitely into Ember hence the conflicting chants against Asuka who is the most over in the division

She even got boos during the win, now they can get behind Ember for being cheated & I guarantee she'll get a big pop when she does hit the eclipse


----------



## SureUmm

TheRollinsShow said:


> Gtfoh with all this Roode hate


A guy like Bobby Roode being considered a shitty worker says a lot about where the business is at right now.


----------



## JDP2016

SureUmm said:


> A guy like Bobby Roode being considered a shitty worker says a lot about where the business is at right now.


Maybe if he spammed kicks or did flips outside the ring? :draper2:

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Those bright white boots Roode's wearing looks odd, white boots rarely look good, it looked odd when Triple H wore them at WMXX.


----------



## the_hound

might be slow but i fucking love this match


----------



## gr8nessgraves7

I love everything about Roode except his matches. His matches are just so..bleh


----------



## KingCosmos

JDP2016 said:


> Maybe if he spammed kicks or did flips outside the ring? :draper2:
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


You know that is not what people want. Bobby works a slow cerebral style that some people just can't get in to


----------



## SureUmm

SICK clothesline right there. No goofy flip sell either, just straight up impact.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Roode is much better suited to the main roster than NXT.


----------



## reamstyles

SureUmm said:


> A guy like Bobby Roode being considered a shitty worker says a lot about where the business is at right now.


Wheres the like button when you need it


----------



## Ace

How has the match been? Had to step out.


----------



## SAMCRO

Roode has the moveset of a wrestler from the 80's, just a basic technical style with neckbreakers, slams etc, he doesn't do anything fancy or that exciting but all his moves are crisp and clean. I personally love his style, its oldschool.


----------



## Xenoblade

people don't like slow methodical workers now days.. They want fast paced action with billions of near falls and finisher spams.

Just like in the attitude era they wanted brawls outside of the ring.


----------



## Strategize

This is one of the best takeovers ever in my opinion. Every match has been *at least* good.


----------



## KingCosmos

SureUmm said:


> A guy like Bobby Roode being considered a shitty worker says a lot about where the business is at right now.


No people just don't like the slow pace style. It's the same reason people hate HHH matches. I disagree but it's understandable.


----------



## SureUmm

Roode looked like he was really proud of his taint getting hardcam time. Glorious.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Xenoblade said:


> people don't like slow methodical workers now days.. They want fast paced action with billions of near falls and finisher spams.


Don't speak for everyone.


----------



## Shishara

Are those kicks fucking real????


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Shinsuke you wanna sell the leg ? :lol


----------



## I am the Storm

Knee is fucked? Throw a knee.

Ugh.


----------



## SureUmm

Match isn't really pretty, but it feels like a fight, like they're struggling to beat each other. Good shit.


----------



## reamstyles

Now i knew why Roode got that far in TNA, and will be in the wwe..


----------



## DoubtGin

Shinsuke targetting Roode's arm vs Roode targetting Shinsuke's leg is pretty cool.


----------



## AngryConsumer

This has been an exceptional back-and-forth match. Love the storytelling in the rematch between these two.


----------



## KingCosmos

I hate when they have a full armbar locked in. The move should be treated like it's dangerous. Don't have it locked in, having the arm all the way extended just makes it looks so fake because a armbar hurts like hell


----------



## SAMCRO

Well if Nakamura loses its a sure thing he's getting called up, not sure what else is left for him in NXT after losing his rematch.


----------



## Mordecay

This match is a bit boring


----------



## JDP2016

Roode can wrestle til he's 50 with his style. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

KingCosmos said:


> I hate when they have a full armbar locked in. The move should be treated like it's dangerous. Don't have it locked in


I agree i hate it when they lay there with it fully locked in on them for so long, when in UFC if you get one locked in on your opponent they're tapping very quickly because it can break your arm. But in WWE you can hold it locked in for 5 minutes with the opponent laying there taking a nap.


----------



## JDP2016

Mordecay said:


> This match is a bit boring


Not enough kickouts and finishers?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenoblade

Bobby Roode reminds me A LOT of triple h.


----------



## Ace

Good match, I like how they're selling the limbs.

shoulder for Roode's finisher and knee for Nakamura's kinsashe.


----------



## JDP2016

SAMCRO said:


> I agree i hate it when they lay there with it fully locked in on them for so long, when in UFC if you get one locked in on your opponent they're tapping very quickly because it can break your arm.


Pssssst. Pro-wrestling ain't real.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit

KingCosmos said:


> I hate when they have a full armbar locked in. The move should be treated like it's dangerous. Don't have it locked in, having the arm all the way extended just makes it looks so fake because a armbar hurts like hell


watching MMA has ruined amrbars in wrestling. SOmemoves can look close to the proper counterpart... but the armbars look like nothing proper.


----------



## SureUmm

KingCosmos said:


> No people just don't like the slow pace style. It's the same reason people hate HHH matches. I disagree but it's understandable.


Yeah, that's what I'm getting at. I guess it depends on how much of a problem you see it as. I just think it demonstrates a lack of patience on behalf of fans, and pushes wrestlers into doing too much so they're not labeled boring.


----------



## the_hound

good ole ring bell


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

You can tell Roode is old school, this MF didn't go for a chair he went for the ringbell :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

That f*cking spinebuster! :banderas


----------



## The Reaper

What in the hell this match is fucking amazing!


----------



## SureUmm

How many "moves" has Roode done in this match? And they just got the vaunted this is awesome chant for a spinebuster. It's about WHEN you do the move.


----------



## reamstyles

Paul levesque like


----------



## Xenoblade

Bobby Roode is heel triple h..

Storyteller in the ring as opposed to flashy kicks and flips.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Do they do this DQ/ref stoppage tease finishes in every fucking Takeover main event now?


----------



## I am the Storm

Glorious!


----------



## browna22

this match is boring


----------



## AWESOM-O

That was fantastic, move Shinsuke up.


----------



## Shishara

Welcome to main roster,SHINSUKE!


----------



## I AM Glacier

GLORIOUS


----------



## DoubtGin

This has been the strongest Takeover since like forever.


----------



## SAMCRO

JDP2016 said:


> Pssssst. Pro-wrestling ain't real.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Yeah so don't even attempt to make it look real right? Thats such a dumb way of looking at it, so its fake so lets make all the moves look fake and and not even attempt to make them seem legit.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Slow start but great match in the end. Guessing Shin will be on the main roster next week?


----------



## the_hound

that was a cool looking finish


----------



## Strategize

Three 4*+ matches in a row in my opinion. What a fucking show.


----------



## Ace

Great match **** 1/4.

MOTN and WWE MOTY was the elimination tag, I had it at **** 3/4.

Asuka v Ember *** 3/4

Those matches will not be beat tomorrow.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Gonna have to rewatch for my match rating but that was great.


----------



## Mordecay

Final 5 minutes were good, but I would say probably the worst match of the night imo


----------



## JustAName

My personal opinion is that Roode really needs a stronger looking finisher. Awesome match though


----------



## DoubtGin

So... RAW or Smackdown?


----------



## TripleG

Roode and Nakamura tore it down again! Very good main event.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm guessing either Itami or McIntyre shows up to staredown Roode?

EDIT: I guess not.


----------



## Ace

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah so don't even attempt to make it look real right? Thats such a dumb way of looking at it, so its fake so lets make all the moves look fake and and not even attempt to make them seem legit.


 I cringe when an arm bar and knee bar are locked in for a long period of time. Those moves are lethal in MMA, you can't be locked in those for long without getting your limbs fucked up.


----------



## JDP2016

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah so don't even attempt to make it look real right? Thats such a dumb way of looking at it, so its fake so lets make all the moves look fake and and not even attempt to make them seem legit.


I can go on and on about how many fake and unrealistic moves there are in pro wrestling but I'm on my phone at the moment. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Very solid show from start to finish. My fave was probably the opener but all were good to great.


----------



## The High King

I said the loser would go to RAW
And make no mistake going to raw is definitely a punishment.


----------



## Ace

Learn to love it :lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Great match, really enjoyed watching it. Hopefully Nakamura is headed to the main roster.


----------



## SAMCRO

I swear no one takes the Glorious DDT better than Nakamura, dude literally throws his whole body in the air almost slinging himself sideways.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I like that main event, some outstanding timing in terms of keeping you on the edge of your seat. A nitpicky thing is that I wish Nakumura had sold the leg a bit more.

It is just sad that this match didn't get more build and heat. They could do so much more with Roode's character.


----------



## DoubtGin

I liked this more than their first match.


----------



## Mango13

That was a pretty decent Takeover imo, way better then I thought it was going to be.

I'll leave you all with this.


----------



## Shishara

No standing up and getting "thank you Shinsuke" for Nakamura since its his last match in NXT???


----------



## KingCosmos

JDP2016 said:


> Pssssst. Pro-wrestling ain't real.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


We know it isn't real but they are supposed to sell danger to you. A guy taking a nap in the middle of a submission does not sell that. It's simple have them near the ropes and have the person getting the armbar interlocking his fingers to avoid it. Once the person giving the armbar has the arm fully extended have the other guy grab the rope so the hold is released. Guy sells the arm a little since his arm was extended for a quick sec. Doesn't that sell danger much better then lying in the ring forever ?


----------



## Mordecay

JDP2016 said:


> Not enough kickouts and finishers?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Nah, I just didn't feel it. Maybe I'm a bit exhausted of the previous 2 matches


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bobby Roode v. Adam Cole it is.

NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 3.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

one more fukkin day, and i can let go of this bullshyt! WWe and everything affiliated with it sucks. and fuck NJPW. fukk wrestling. 

Nakamura aint interesting at all IN WWE. Last match was good because of booking and Roode's cheating. this match tonight sucked. these delusional fans WErEN't EVEN FEELINg IT. they fell asleep last ten minutes, and the ending looked weak and received zero reCTION. 

Same with Daniel Bryan. He had no classics in WWe but every treats him as a legend. he was amazing in indy's, he was shyt in wWe and he's fukkin annoying ****** ass a talking person right now. Nygga eats dirt for dinner to help the environment then tells the whole world about it. Go commit dat depressed ******. 



I'm still going to watch Lucha Underground though just to experience it. But fukk wrestling.


----------



## DoubtGin

There are tapings on the 5th. It's possible Nakamura will get his farewell then.


----------



## the_hound

i honestly can't wait for the same folk bitching about arm bars and knee bars bitch about superman punches tomorrow night, you know superman punches in mma knock you out.

anyways brilliant nxt takeover


----------



## JustAName

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> one more fukkin day, and i can let go of this bullshyt! WWe and everything affiliated with it sucks. and fuck NJPW. fukk wrestling.
> 
> Nakamura aint interesting at all IN WWE. Last match was good because of booking and Roode's cheating. this match tonight sucked. these delusional fans WErEN't EVEN FEELINg IT. they fell asleep last ten minutes, and the ending looked weak and received zero reCTION.
> 
> Same with Daniel Bryan. He had no classics in WWe but every treats him as a legend. he was amazing in indy's, he was shyt in wWe and he's fukkin annoying ****** ass a talking person right now. Nygga eats dirt for dinner to help the environment then tells the whole world about it. Go commit dat depressed ******.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still going to watch Lucha Underground though just to experience it. But fukk wrestling.


When you have a bad case of diarrhea you should close your asshole, unless you're on the toilet


----------



## Ace

Drew has signed with NXt, it's confirmed.


----------



## SAMCRO

JDP2016 said:


> I can go on and on about how many fake and unrealistic moves there are in pro wrestling but I'm on my phone at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Just because a portion of moves in pro wrestling are unrealistic doesn't mean everything should be. Yeah theres a ton of moves that are unrealistic in pro wrestling but ffs submissions should be treated and made to look like legit holds, its not hard to do.


----------



## SureUmm

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Bobby Roode v. Adam Cole it is.
> 
> NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 3.


Roode's gonna fuck him up and I'm gonna make a sick gif of the 3 count :lol


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Sanity vs Tye Dillinger, Ruby Riot, Roderick Strong, and Kassius Ohno - ***1/2

Aleister Black vs Andrade "Cien" Almas - ***1/4

AoP vs DIY vs Revival - ****1/4

Ember Moon vs Asuka - ***

Bobby Roode vs Nakamura - ***3/4

Overall rating 7/10


----------



## Desecrated

8 man opening tag ***1/4
Black vs ALmas ***
Triple Threat Tag ****1/4
Asuka vs Moon ***
Roode vs Nakamura ***3/4


----------



## TD Stinger

That match is going to have a lot of split opinions but I personally really liked it. Started slow but built and built that final flurry. Told a good story with Nakamura's leg. And Roode broke out a new, more devastating way to hit his finish and actually won with it.

Other than that, the tag match was awesome. The Revival and DIY were perfectly whether wrestling each other or teaming up with each other. The AOP did their jobs well. They structured a fun story around the match.

The Women's Championship match was good as well. Had all the action but the build going into this match stopped me from really getting into it. Asuka has been playing tweener for awhile now but now she seems like she's full on heel.

Enjoyed the Black vs. Almas match for what it was but for a guy's debut, I'd rather they just have Black just squash a nobody then have a competitive match.

And the opener was a lot of fun but still sucks that Tye can't win a Takeover match and this would have been the best place to do it.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Easy MOTN was the tag title match, just amazing work. Probably the best match I have seen this year.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SureUmm said:


> Roode's gonna fuck him up and I'm gonna make a sick gif of the 3 count :lol


Nope nope nope nope !! :lol

When Cole wins, I'll have a gif of him holding the title and I'll make sure to tag you everytime I post it :grin2:


----------



## SAMCRO

the_hound said:


> i honestly can't wait for the same folk bitching about arm bars and knee bars bitch about superman punches tomorrow night, you know superman punches in mma knock you out.
> 
> anyways brilliant nxt takeover


Lol you do realize an actual superman punch looks nothing like how Roman does it right? 

Anyways i don't see the problem in wanting to have submissions made to be more of a threat and dangerous, not everything in pro wrestling should be so obviously fake, there should be some attempt at making some aspects of it look legit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Currently have the tag match as the MOTN at ****, gonna rewatch Nak/Roode though because that may rival it.


----------



## Strategize

Sanity vs Tye Dillinger, Ruby Riot, Roderick Strong, and Kassius Ohno - ***1/2

Aleister Black vs Andrade "Cien" Almas - ***

AoP vs DIY vs Revival - ****1/2

Ember Moon vs Asuka - ****1/4

Bobby Roode vs Nakamura - ****1/4


----------



## JDP2016

SAMCRO said:


> Just because a portion of moves in pro wrestling are unrealistic doesn't mean everything should be. Yeah theres a ton of moves that are unrealistic in pro wrestling but ffs submissions should be treated and made to look like legit holds, its not hard to do.


How often have we seen a wrestler is a submission hold in the middle of the ring and instead of tapping he's trying to get to the ropes? 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCosmos

the_hound said:


> i honestly can't wait for the same folk bitching about arm bars and knee bars bitch about superman punches tomorrow night, you know superman punches in mma knock you out.
> 
> anyways brilliant nxt takeover


Yes because we all know they jack their fist off and then completely fling the entire body in the air losing all power the punch would of had instead of staying level to the ground and leaving one of the foot close to the ground.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I went into this show with zero hype and as it normally happens with me and WWE, I seem to always get blown away as long as I go in with no expectations. Faint praise I guess. I legitimately thought the Ember Moon/Asuka match was one of the best Women's Matches WWE have put on in a long time, I'd even happily put it in my matches of the year list and it was certainly my match of the night. I know Asuka is overrated as hell and Ember Moon has no character but I thought it was perfectly booked and the two ladies worked their damn asses off. 

The Sanity v Dillinger stable match was AWESOME. While the Tag Title match was probably a better match as #DIY and The Revival are some of the best tag teams in the world right now, they had the unlucky baggage of AoP and WWE's desperation to get them over while Sanity and Dillinger just had the freedom to go out and put out a kick ass match which they really did. 

Admittedly the main event was very middling but Roode is a better character than he is wrestler and I am really bored of Nakamura working sore leg angles. If this is his last match in NXT please don't make him do this shit on the main roster, let the guy work God damnit. 

The Aleister Black debut, while awesome in itself, wasn't the best match in the world either. I dunno whether it was nerves or just poor communication between him and Almas but for every stunning moment (like the finish or when Black rebounded silkily off the ropes, flawlessly into that meditation position) was a moment which was botched like nothing else.

Overall though they God damn knocked it out of the park, I give the show 4/5 *s.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Match rating from the three title matches:

Roode x Nakamura **** 1/4
Asuka x Moon ****
AOP x DIY x The Revival **** 3/4


----------



## Mordecay

Probably my rank is something like:

Tag title match **** 1/2

Womens title match ***3/4

8 man tag ***1/2

Roode/Nakamura ***1/2 (that half point because of the last 5 minutes)

Black/Almas ***

Solid card and, like last time, overdelivered given that the build up was shit


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

my ratings:
1. The Revival vs Authors of Pain vs DIY = ****1/2
GREAT MATCH. The story the action everything was great. AoP as dominant champs winning was the right choice! Loved it.
2. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Bobby Roode = ****
expected too much of this after their epic battle in texas. it still was good but not on the same level like their last battle.
3. Aleister Black vs Andrade Cien Almas = ***1/2
i hated Tommy End when i saw him in the UK Tournement couldnt understand the hype. after this match i do.
If someone asks you "is wrestling art?" show this quick match imo.
4. Asuka vs Ember Moon = ***
better than the awful san antonio match still the match could be better.
5. Sanity vs Ohno,Dillinger,Strong & Riot = **3/4
good match to start the show. was fun.

NXT kicked once again Main Rosters ass allready imo and it will be hard to top that with 5 hours of a borefest out of 7.
Nxt was fun. Good night everybody.


----------



## SavoySuit

the_hound said:


> i honestly can't wait for the same folk bitching about arm bars and knee bars bitch about superman punches tomorrow night, you know superman punches in mma knock you out.
> 
> anyways brilliant nxt takeover


Superman punches in MMA don't necessarily knock you out.

In any case, it's about technique... what looks decent. Armbars in wrestling just don't look right. Hell the arm is up nearly 90 degrees! Ridiculous. The rear naked chokes are pretty bad too, but are easier to suspend the disbelief...


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

SAMCRO said:


> Roode has the moveset of a wrestler from the 80's, just a basic technical style with neckbreakers, slams etc, he doesn't do anything fancy or that exciting but all his moves are crisp and clean. I personally love his style, its oldschool.


This is it. He's not a spot monkey, he's a crisp, classic wrestler in the mold of a Ted DiBiase or a pre-injury Paul Orndorff.


----------



## Rave Bunny

A lot of people (including myself) expected this NXT TakeOver to *NOT* deliver... I'll take the :loss on this one because Black (that entrance though) v. Almas, AoP v. DIY v. Revival, etc. were awesome as hell!

And, on that high note... Top that, WM 33! :aj3

Welcome to the WWE main roster... Dillinger, Revival, and Nakamura (hopefully)! Plus, an appearance from Drew Galloway too!


----------



## TD Stinger

Rave Bunny said:


> A lot of people (including myself) expected this NXT TakeOver to *NOT* deliver... I'll take the :loss on this one because Black (that entrance though) v. Almas, AoP v. DIY v. Revival, etc. were awesome as hell!
> 
> And, on that high note... Top that WM 33! :aj3
> 
> *Welcome to the WWE main roster... Dillinger, Revival, and Nakamura (hopefully)!* Plus, an appearance from Drew Galloway too!


Nakamura yes (please be Smackdown). Revival, maybe. Not much left for them to do in NXT but the tag division isn't exactly deep. And no to Dillinger. I don't know, just don't see it right now.


----------



## Frost99

I'm sure Mania will have it's moments BUT once again the TAKEOVER b4 Mania had me ENTERTAINED throughout. From dazzling debuts, FANTASTIC Tag Team Story telling (truly felt like the graduation of the Revival & #DIY), continued dominance of a saNity (who slay the monsters?), a woman's title encounter solidifying a NEW face & NEW heel of the division seamlessly as Brooklyn will be where Moon debuted & will win the title & a Main Event that BUILT wonderfully to a crescendo of AWESOMENESS.

Plus NONE of the belts have yellow STRAPS!!!!!!!

Was this as great as last year's Takeover? No but in no way was it a disappointment either. A show worthy of an 8/10 IMO and again while Mania will have moments it will NOT be as entertaining for myself as Takeover was 2nite, great job NXT.


----------



## Vic Capri

Great show and The Chosen One is back! FUCK YEAH!

- Vic


----------



## manofsomefaith

Mixed Tag - ***1/2
Almas/Black - ***1/4
Tag Titles - ****1/4
Women's Title - ***3/4
NXT Title - ****


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

JustAName said:


> When you have a bad case of diarrhea you should close your asshole, unless you're on the toilet


Thanks for being understanding. I didn't see tonight's Takeover, just wanted to vent. 

Thinking of jerking off real quick, then showering so i can enjoy the replay. I have a headache and just want to shop, fukk, and praise god tomorrow. But the coffee has me up.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Asuka's heel turn and her body language and facial expressions just afterwards were the highlight of the night for me. The tag match was very very good. Nak/Roode was pretty solid too. 

Looking forward to Nak on the main roster, and looking forward to heel Asuka vs Ember Moon feud. They could do so much with that if they are allowed to.


----------



## Mr. I

Excellent show.



the_hound said:


> i honestly can't wait for the same folk bitching about arm bars and knee bars bitch about superman punches tomorrow night, you know superman punches in mma knock you out.
> 
> anyways brilliant nxt takeover


Reigns' super manpunches look like absolute trash.


----------



## jacobrgroman

great show. 4 stars overall.

tag title match was match of the night.


----------



## Stellar

The whole show was very, very well done.

Percy Watson needs a ton of improvement and I don't care too much for all of the new NXT titles looking the same even though its a nice design but other than that, the matches themselves were great.

The tag title match was my favorite of the night.


----------



## SAMCRO

The announcers under selling Asuka's heel turn was really odd, they acted as if it was no big deal. Does this mean it wasn't a heel turn? Or just the teasing of her going full heel at some point?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

SAMCRO said:


> The announcers under selling Asuka's heel turn was really odd, they acted as if it was no big deal. Does this mean it wasn't a heel turn? Or just the teasing of her going full heel at some point?


They said she could have done it by accident. They will build it up for the rematch. did she cheat on purpose and can she win fairly. maybe a slow heel turn to drop the belt and put moon over as the new womens top face.


----------



## Mr. I

SAMCRO said:


> The announcers under selling Asuka's heel turn was really odd, they acted as if it was no big deal. Does this mean it wasn't a heel turn? Or just the teasing of her going full heel at some point?


Nigel, like Graves, leans heel as color commentator, so he usually sides with the heels but not heavily like Lawler or whoever did as heel commentators.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This Takeover was awesome. Probably the best that I've seen. And to think people weren't all that excited for it.

8 man tag match was awesome. Really fun and exciting way to get the show started. 

Cien vs Black was good too.

DIY/AOP/Revival-MATCH OF THE FUCKING NIGHT! I swear NXT's tag division is really been on fire as of late and this match was the perfect example of it. Now with AOP retaining, Heavy Machinery popping up and Sanity also around could this mean a call up for Revival/DIY?

Asuka/Ember Moon was a good but not great match. The ending showed Asuka getting desperate and now I think she knows not to take Ember lightly. I think these two are gonna have it out again at a later time.

Roode/Nak..It was okay. Could've been better. I guess this means Nak is Main Roster bound because there's really nothing else for him to do at this point in NXT.

Overall Great show Now let's see if WM can top it.


----------



## Wrestlefire

Good show, not a great one. My opinions:

EIGHT PERSON TAG

SanitY (Wolfe, Young, Dane, and Cross)
vs
Tye Dillinger, Ruby Riot, Roderick Strong, and Kassius Ohno

No Way Jose put out at Axxess.

Sanity wins (Dane with The Plantation on Strong → Pin) 12:43

A bit too hectic for an organized tag match, and, once again, Sanity goes over. One has to wonder, at least in kayfabe, if Dillinger, in fact, made the wrong decision. Now, one also has to wonder, in reality, if we just saw his last NXT match end with a loss.

“Cien” Andrade Almas vs. Aleister Black

Black wins (knee-kick-kick-Black Mass spinning-heel kick → pin 9:36)

Match was good, for about six minutes. Definitely have some work to do with these two, though. 3 or so bad botches in the match slowed the match down and really took the starch out of what was developing into a decent match. Black's character will be interesting to watch, but he has to do some work to get to Raw or Smackdown.

TRIPLE THREAT
NXT TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH
ELIMINATION RULES

Authors of Pain ©
vs.
#DIY
vs.
The Revival

#DIY eliminated – Ciampa pinned by AOP after The Last Chapter at 18:55. 

Authors of Pain retain after the Supercollider double-powerbomb. 23:40

Ladies and gentlemen, no one's beating these two. We have our new Ascension. They probably just put out BOTH TEAMS and graduated them both to the main roster. Lord knows the Smackdown end needs a lot of help fast.

That said, every Takeover seems to have one match that absolutely robs the show blind . Here you go. Wonderful match that took advantage of both Triple Threat and Elimination rules to keep the crowd hot until the moment it was clear to everyone in the Amway Center (about the 22 minute mark) that the AOP was retaining, and shockingly easily.

As for Revivial and #DIY, best wishes on the main roster and I think we'll find out where they're going in the next 72ish hours.

As for AOP... Might as well feed 'em “local talent”, for all the good it will do. These two have NO competition, and there's no reason to believe it's going to start anytime soon. Would not be surprised to see these two still tag champs at Takeover: New Orleans, one year from now.

NXT WOMEN'S CHAMPIONSHIP

Asuka ©
vs. 
Ember Moon

Asuka cements a heel turn by shoving the referee into the corner to prevent the Eclipse, kick Ember Moon, and pin her in 12:12.

The match itself was great. One sequence by Moon that indicated she needs to stay in her striking wheelhouse, but, other than that, not really a problem in the match itself.

The finish, however, leaves something to be desired. Asuka shoves the referee into the corner deliberately to prevent the challenger from hitting the Eclipse. Then, the official, after throwing up his hands at Asuka, counts the pinfall anyway????

And, because it's Asuka, it really doesn't tell us anything, but it does kind of signal, if anything, a continuing feud with Ember Moon that probably is going to get the title change, if Asuka is still in NXT at this point, come Brooklyn.

That said, they took us to the edge, but threw us over the side rather than taking us there, like the last match almost did!!

NXT CHAMPIONSHIP

Bobby Roode ©
vs. 
Shinsuke Nakamura

Roode retains with a top-rope assisted Implant DDT. 28:06

There you go. There's what the last two matches both lacked.

Not only was there some doubt right to the last of the match itself, but they were able to consummate a sensical finish out of it, and, hence, this is the match that the rest of the WWE weekend (and Monday and Tuesday) is going to have to compete with.

They told a nice story, several callbacks to the other match in San Antonio, not only with the knee injury to Nakamura coming up again, but Roode getting his arm nailed several times and having THAT injury not only prevent the fall on the first Implant DDT, but force him to use the height of the top rope to aid him in getting the second one for the victory.

–

A lot was said tonight with the “new era of NXT”. Get ready for that era to be heel-heavy and chase-oriented. Much of the glory months and years of NXT were the face-heavy days of Balor and Bayley and the like. After tonight, only the women's division (and only Ember Moon within it) stand any real chance of taking a belt anytime soon for the face side of NXT.

Would not be surprised if we saw the last NXT matches of #DIY, The Revival, Nakamura, and Dillinger. And that's basically most of what the crowd has had to cheer on for the better part of the post Bayley/Balor era. We're probably looking at chase-oriented booking now, which is good if it can keep the interest of the NXT Universe.

The problem is, at least in the tag division (and, other than Ember, the women too!) CREDIBLE opponents.

My ratings opinion:

Eight-person tag: ** ¾
Cien/Black: **
Tag Title Triple Threat: *** ¾
Women's Title: ***
NXT Championship: **** ½

Good show, could've been great, but the finish booking in two of the three title matches left something on the table in both cases.


----------



## zrc

^^^ Heavy Machinery will be Authors of Pains biggest threats. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dibil13

Sucks that there waas no Eclipse into Asuka Lock spot. Maybe in Brooklyn?


----------



## JafarMustDie

Incredible show! Enjoyed every match, I wasn't expecting it to be this good. Was pleased with the results as well. The 8 man tag team match was great, wasn't disappointed by Ohno replacing Jose and I'm glad Sanity won, been a fan ever since they made their debut. Hope we see them on the main roster soon. 

Black's debut was great! I really like his theme & his in-ring style. Him & Andrade both delivered. Black gained a new fan as well. 

The triple threat tag team match was AMAZING! Easily match of the night. Was entertained from the beginning till the end. I didn't mind the winner (I knew AoP were gonna retain anyway). 

I liked the Women's match as well. Ember's "streak" is finally over. Very glad Asuka retained. Hopefully we see a full heel turn soon. 

The NXT championship match was surprisingly my least favorite match. It was kinda boring. They already did everything in their first match. But the last DDT really was GLORIOUS! Pretty sure that means Nakamura is coming to the main roster. 

Overall I'd probably give it a 7.5-8/10? I don't know, but great event. Well done!


----------



## Krokro

It wasn't too bad. Andrade impressed me more than Tommy End did. I'll probably give star ratings or something cute when there is a thread or I feel like writing out a lot. But my favorite match was the tag titles.


----------



## zkorejo

Not half as good as the TO last year this time. Triple threat tag team title match was absolutely amazing. Great match and great storytelling. Rest of it was forgettable.


----------



## Genking48

*Morning folks!* 
Just got done eating my breakfast and watching TakeOver.

Dillinger has gone from jobbing to indy stars to jobbing even when the team he is on consists of indy stars :jericho3
What a terrible decision to have Ohno on their team, completely kills Dain's gimmick "Hey we have this Killian Dain guy in an 8 man tag team match, but we need a fourth man for the opposing team, what do?"..."What's Dain's gimmick?"..."He's a big guy"for you"Put a guy that's pretty much as big as Dain in the ring with him"..."Genious!

Aleister kept to his character (mostly) throughout the match, intrigued in where they might go with it. Can't stand Almas but forced myself to sit through the match to see Aleister's first NXT match.

Absolutely got no problem with the tag title match, it was good, only problem is the tag division, feels like those 3 teams are the only ones that are there and on the level of having the titles. I can only think of Heavy Machinery right now that is another team on NXT, and they for sure aren't on the level they need to be on to challenge for the titles. So same problem as with the women's division, except for having the champion dominate every challenger there is, in the tag division there are only 2 challengers to dominate.

Asuka and Ember was also good, would have liked the finisher to have ended in the submission hold instead of the kick, that would have completed it for me, but still good. The heel turn is pretty much confirmed now, we only need the announcers/someone else to call Asuka out on her cheating, cocky attitude or have Asuka go full on cocky heel mode. Rematch for those two as the match really didn't end with a "real" finisher.

Roode/Shinsuke was also pretty good, although didn't pay full attention to the match as Roode have always been one of those guys I just can't watch a match of with my full attention, always have to distract myself from the match at some point. but from what I saw it was a classic Roode/Nakamura match, not really anything to write home about for me.

Overall a good show, could have done with some feud building, felt like Asuka/Ember was the only match building on to a future match, but I guess the others finished their stories, but still, felt like they could have had something post match or along those lines.


----------



## Tony

Enjoyed the show a lot. The triple threat tag team match, the women's match, and Nakamura/Roode II were all joys to watch.


----------



## Piers

WF logic : Tye Dillinger loses a few matches ==> jobber :mj


----------



## Jam

Fell asleep so gonna get red bull for today so I dont do same thing lol, but ok Roode won



Thomas Milliken said:


> LOL your comparing Asuka to Goldberg? That's got to be the oddest comparison I've heard of.


:deanfpalm

They've been playing up her streak & Goldberg even tweeted her about it, I'm not "comparing Asuka to Goldberg", I'm pointing out what there doing with her streak


----------



## Old School Icons

A good takeover if not as memorable as some of the previous ones.

The 8-person tag was fun but the streak continues. His TakeOver record is absolutely awful. In fact, he's never won a match at a TakeOver! Its 0-6 for him at TakeOver events. Takeover jobber no doubt. Hopefully its all part of the plan

Black had a cool entrance but I dunno... he looked pretty nervous to me. Amas is a really good wrestler but still not doing a lot for me. Decent match though.

Tag Team Match - Oh man I had a stupid grin on my face for most of the match. So much fun to watch up until DIY were eliminated and then it kinda fell flat a bit. I liked that AOP divided and conquered with their brutal power game. I guess Heavy Machinery will be the team to have the power to dethrone them in the future. My favorite match of the night. 

Asuka Vs Ember Moon felt more of a taster of a match between these two as they didn't throw all their moves into the equation. I am pleased Asuka won, I didn't feel it was Embers time yet. I also found it hilarious Asuka's great expressions as she without words was denying she had done anything wrong. A heel Asuka is for me the logical step. Undefeated for a year, who wouldn't be cocky?

Roode Vs Nakamura was a better match than their last meeting. Nakamura must be done with NXT now after that decisive lost. I wonder who Roodes next challenger will be? Kinda a lack of competitors right now.


----------



## The Tempest

They Call Him Y2J said:


> WF logic : Tye Dillinger loses a few matches ==> jobber :mj


He has lost every single TakeOver match he's in. If that's not a jobber, what is it?


----------



## Piers

The Tempest said:


> He has lost every single TakeOver match he's in. If that's not a jobber, what is it?


A mid-card talent in a losing streak to help elevate another wrestler.

He'll get his big win on Young soon enough.

He's not JTG or Curt Hawkins


----------



## The Tempest

They Call Him Y2J said:


> A mid-card talent in a losing streak to help elevate another wrestler.
> 
> He'll get his big win on Young soon enough.
> 
> He's not JTG or Curt Hawkins


He's not even treated as a mid-carder at this point. Tye should've been called up back in January when his momentum was red hot and people were extremely behind him. Instead he's still here doing nothing relevant and collecting Ls like a moron. Shit needs to end.


----------



## Old School Icons

They Call Him Y2J said:


> A mid-card talent in a losing streak to help elevate another wrestler.
> 
> He'll get his big win on Young soon enough.
> 
> He's not JTG or Curt Hawkins


Beating Eric Young could never be described as a big win


----------



## MontyCora

They Call Him Y2J said:


> WF logic : Tye Dillinger loses a few matches ==> jobber :mj


To be fair, I can't remember a single time, ever, Tye has won a match. I don't watch weekly NXT TV just Takeovers, so maybe he wins on TV all the time.


----------



## michael_3165

Just on what I have seen from the Nakamura/Roode match as I haven't gotten around to watching the whole thing yet.

I am incredibly disappointed with Nakamura on the NXT roster so far. His stunning debut match against Zayn was fantastic and really showed Nakamura in the best possible light. As a long time Nakamura fan I know he can achieve so much more than he has been and I hope going to the main roster will give him a kick up the ass. In fairness to him though what has he had to work with? He had no chemistry with Joe and Roode is bland AF to me (barring GLORIOUS). Some of the storylines he has been in have been gold - I thought the Joe angle itself was superb but it just didn't come off in the ring.

This match was by the numbers Roode/Nakamura fare - nothing offensive but maybe it was because the crowd knew who was going over that killed it. They were dead.


----------



## Piers

Old School Icons said:


> Beating Eric Young could never be described as a big win


Feud/Storyline-wise it is, that's what Tye has been trying to do for weeks, stop Eric Young and Sanity, which have been booked pretty strong.



The Tempest said:


> He's not even treated as a mid-carder at this point. Tye should've been called up back in January when his momentum was red hot and people were extremely behind him. Instead he's still here doing nothing relevant and collecting Ls like a moron. Shit needs to end.


Well given the importance of his feud on the shows and the people he's been teaming up with
, he's definitely in the midcard of NXT, but you may not think his feuds matter


----------



## Jam

10 guy aint going nowhere, if he gets called up he'll be trading wins with Curt Hawkins in a month


----------



## Banez

That double submission from the two other teams on AoP was awesome. Someone has been booking with logic :lol


----------



## Florat

I hate wrestling crowds. Before, I could almost accept it because at least, they did it before the match but here ? They enjoy the match and then, because DIY got eliminated, they crap on the whole match and it sucks because I loved that match, it's the kind of match that makes me say " I love wrestling " and having The Revival get cheer as the underdog for their final on NXT would've been beautiful. Screw those fans...

On a side note, it was a good show. 

3Got the boring matches out of the way and then, we had this absolute fantastic Triple Threat Tag Team match that was filled with good stuff after good stuff and a perfect way to end the feud between DIY and The Revival. The Women's Match was also kind of cool with probably a better rematch for the next Takeover and I can't get into Bobby Roode or Nakamura, I just can't get in those matches. It's not even boring, I'm just not into it at all


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Sanity vs Tye Dillinger, Ruby Riot, Roderick Strong, and Kassius Ohno - ****3/4

Aleister Black vs Andrade "Cien" Almas - ***1/4

AoP vs DIY vs Revival - ****1/2

Ember Moon vs Asuka - ***3/4

Bobby Roode vs Nakamura - ****

Overall rating 8/10


----------



## seabs

*Definitely the least I've enjoyed a Takeover. Peyton and Billie on the pre-show are so great. Sanity fucking suck. Whoever came up with the eye paint idea should be fired. The last thing we needed was a group doing a shit cosplay of The Wyatts. THE WYATTS. Eric Young has zero presence in the role. Whatever Axeman is being called now has no presence. Dain at least has presence. He's in the Battle Royal tonight which is random. Nikki was good on the last Takeover show. I was pissed they took Jose off the show. Tye's music is too good for a guy who will have the career he'll have. I like him as a star at an NXT level though but he shouldn't be anything more than an enhancement guy on the main roster. Roderick Strong having the most generic entrance ever on the show where pretty much everyone gets at least a good entrance has to be an inside rib. Ruby Riot did nothing for me. I thought they'd have some debut to replace Jose but duh of course it would be Ohno. I just don't know about Ohno. He's not made for working 10 minute matches. He'll probably be just fine in this new NXT because of what it is but he's death on the main roster working short matches again. I don't know about the jersey vest either. I like Tom Phillips but his line at the end about the numbers always allowing Sanity to win was so fucking stupid in a match where the babyfaces had the same numbers as the heels. I'm honestly shocked everyone thought this was match was so good because I thought it sucked. 

As did Black/Almas. I'm just perplexed that Tommy End is now the hot act we're excited to see in NXT. He was a guy I saw a lot of when I was still enjoying watching Indy wrestling and watching everything there was to watch and he was just a nothing guy then and when he started getting featured more in wXw at the back end of my viewing he was still a nothing guy who was pushed harder because he did really fucking shitty choreographed martial arts spots. He's still that guy but now with an obnoxiously long entrance. Thought he looked nervous as fuck and slow/gassed on multiple spots here. Almas is definitely better as a heel but I'm still not convinced they didn't totally drop the ball unmasking him. That said Gran Metalik is getting less airtime than Tony Nese. Match died a death tbh. Wrestling fans are so funny. A small part of the crowd expressed an opinion that this was boring so they produced the loudest chant of the match telling them to shut the fuck up. The same fans that get pissed at WWE for editing crowd reactions they don't like. 

I don't get why they keep debuting new signings by having them sitting on a chair at a Takeover show. Nobody knew Drew was back so why not just keep it secret for the TV tapings and debut him in an angle that will be more memorable and get a bigger pop. 

Tag match was really good but had its issues. Everything before the table spot was kinda dull but then that stretch from the table spot up to DIY's elimination was absolutely fantastic and why I love pro wrestling. DIY and The Revival working together to get rid of AoP was sooooooooooo good. I popped so hard for the double team spots with the mixed members. They probably should have eliminated AoP at the end of this. 4 on 2 they still look strong. The match and the crowd really lost heat when they eliminated DIY. AoP/Revival mini match was fine but wasn't needed. Should have kept it to one fall and justify the Revival/DIY teaming as take them out and then settle it ourselves. AoP got put over strong as fuck. They're a good act as long as they're in there with a team who can do the running and let them be the bases. I thought Nigel was really good on commentary getting over all sorts of little sub plots in the matches but I cringed at him saying AOP. You're not saving any syllables! Percy Watson might be the most useless commentator ever. He's silent for the vast majority of the matches and when he does talk he sounds like a bad actor reading cue cards while trying to portray a personality he isn't confident in. I can't call it a great match because the beginning and end were flat but that Revival/DIY working together segment was absolutely fantastic. 

I liked Asuka/Moon a lot more than most seemed to. I think this was the first Asuka match in NXT where she herself has looked really good. The more heelish personality is way the fuck better for her. She was also working a bit stiffer too which is one of my faults with her against everyone else she's faced. The fire she brings with her strikes has never matched her character and reputation until this match. Moon looked good too. I actually liked the we're equals wrestling at the start because the story is that nobody has been Asuka's equal until tonight where Moon was and only lost because Asuka went to a darker place. Obviously some of the match was saved back because they'll be rematching and that's what you should do. I'm more excited for the next Asuka/Moon match than I was for this one and this one was very good so mission accomplished. 

Nakamura/Roode sucked. 3/5 matches on a Takeover show sucking is a shame. When are people going to start calling Nakamura a flop? Th Zayn match was brilliant and the Aries match was pretty good but everything since has flopped and the last few matches have flopped bad. The Joe matches they taped were bad and both these Roode matches haven't been at all good. Not that Roode is super good either. Without that entrance he'd be so cold. If WWE want him to be a heel of significance on the main roster then he needs to lose the music. Or just do the obvious thing and turn him babyface. Because he is a babyface with that music, it's just impossible for him not to be even though everything else he does is heelish. But they undermine everything he's trying to do with him having the most babyface entrance ever. I'll be sat here behind this avatar looking very smug as Nakamura flops on the main roster relative to everyone's expectations for him. I'm sure he'll do ok because he's popular but he ain't getting any more over than he was in that Zayn match. Non wrestling purists won't get behind him because he's just a cool entrance. Even his fans who are such huge marks for him don't get invested in his matches outside of his entrance and the highspots at the end. Which can also describe No Way Jose. Plus he can't cut a proper promo in English which will be such a big hindrance in front of fans who don't watch New Japan. They're a different viewer to us and they want different things and that's interesting and compelling promos and personalities. Not great wrestling. Which btw Nakamura isn't even delivering, even on the big shows when he's trying to. Should I bring up Nakamura's selling again here? About 10 minutes in I started playing on my phone and honestly barely looked up until the last few minutes which were good. Also whoever decided that everyone will now call Nakamura "Shin" needs to be put in the bin with the Sanity guy. No. Just no. *


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Shishara said:


> No standing up and getting "thank you Shinsuke" for Nakamura since its his last match in NXT???


----------



## Bryan Jericho

The Tempest said:


> He's not even treated as a mid-carder at this point. Tye should've been called up back in January when his momentum was red hot and people were extremely behind him. Instead he's still here doing nothing relevant and collecting Ls like a moron. Shit needs to end.


Other than the 10 thing, fans don't give a crap about Tye. He's bland and boring as hell. A good little hand, nothing more. Should be an NXT mainstay


----------



## ATF

Am I the only one that thought that the Tag Title match was a mess?

Am I the only one that saw through the poor logic of how DIY and Revival turning on each other every now and then, a logic that made zero sense other than a random pop for feud callback purposes, and that they should've worked together against the AOP from start to finish (and guess what, everytime they did, the match got amazingly amazing awesome, and every time they stopped, it became dull and enfuriating and terrible)?

Am I the only one that thought that DIY getting eliminating because Dawson and Ciampa went after each other was stupid, and that they could've accomplished the exact same result if they just had Ciampa try to pin one of the Authors only to be overwhelmed?

Am I the only one that thought that AOP and Revival, the two heel teams, being last to stay was a perfect way to lose a crowd? (Lucky them that Revival got some cheers, but still)

This didn't do much for me at all, and I feel so alone as everybody overrates the shit out of it


----------



## SkipMDMan

I finally remembered to watch an NXT show, my first one. I have to say that I thought the tag match was decent, although the storytelling broke down. Since I don't follow NXT I have no idea what the actual story is between the 3 teams but when you have 4 small guys vs 2 large guys, you would finish off the large ones before moving on to each other. Was in the bathroom for the Alistair Black match, no idea what happened there.

I kinda liked the Ember Moon/Asuka match but it's always been a pet peeve of mine when referee interferences are so clearly coming. Both of those women seemed more interesting than any of the Raw women.

Roode is just a poor man's Rick Rude without the good looks. The entrance was the only decent part of the match for him, well, the entrance was the best part of the match for Nakamura too to be honest. The match drug on and on, again I don't know the storyline between the two of them but I'm assuming Nakamura is leaving NXT soon for one of the other shows. 

Not sure I'd bother to watch it live again but I might just go see if I can pull up a couple more Asuka matches and see if they hold my attention.


----------



## 2Pieced

In terms of top to bottom match quality that was my favorite ever takeover show, everything was atleast very good.


----------



## Bret Hart

Watched NXT Takeover live for the first time...

I don't know what some of you are complaining about, the show was great and Sanity is fucking awesome.

Nakamura and Roode was a bit boring until the end sequence.


----------



## Griselda

That tag match was so amazing, tag matches always deliver on Takeovers. I liked the story being told in the Asuka/Ember match, excited to see where their feud goes.

Roode vs Nakamura never seemed to hit that next level, these two just don't mesh well at all. And can we please fucking stop with the meme entrances in NXT? Roode's went on way too fucking long and Nakamura just spazzes out for ages. Yes the theme songs are cool but when the most you get associated with is your theme then it's a problem.


----------



## Mr. I

Ziggler Crüe said:


> That tag match was so amazing, tag matches always deliver on Takeovers. I liked the story being told in the Asuka/Ember match, excited to see where their feud goes.
> 
> Roode vs Nakamura never seemed to hit that next level, these two just don't mesh well at all. And can we please fucking stop with the meme entrances in NXT? Roode's went on way too fucking long and Nakamura just spazzes out for ages. Yes the theme songs are cool but when the most you get associated with is your theme then it's a problem.


..."meme entrances"?


----------



## RiverFenix

Build to the card was crud, but every match delivered. Not a bad match on the card here. Whereas the peaks might not have matched past Takeover MOTN's, the lowest match is still probably 3-star. 

Sanity vs Dillinger, Strong, Ohno and Ruby was much better than I expected. I think a large part was writing out No way Jose and inserting Ohno, sucks for NWJ, but it was the right decision. I don't understand why they're protecting Roddy so much - he should have been eating the pin here IMO, but then again I thought he should have lost to Cien Almas as well. Maybe they have plans for him or something - he's crisp but bland. Modern age Dean Malenko minus the gristled veteran-ness of Dean, eventhough Roddy has been going at it a while himself. He just looks too much the asshole fratboy still. Every wrestler carried their weight in this match - I know Wolfe isn't a favorite around here, but I sorta get a kick out of his antics. What I think Sanity needs is out of ring vignettes - we need to be able to see how these maniacs function in society and the like so they can be seen more than just cosplayers. 

El Idolo Andrade Almas vs Aleister Black started off a big wonky but it was a very good match. Almas needs to win a freaking big match though already. Everybody knows his face character was a bust, but he's hitting his stride now and needs some wins. Not saying this was the right night to give it to him though, rather not have booked this match to be honest. But given it was and it was well worked, and Almas got in a lot of offense I'd like to see it continue as a rivalry - give Almas a win back at the tapings and go from there. Given this was Black's debut, they fans didn't know his finish and thus it seemed to come a bit out of nowhere, and though there are too many strike finishers Aleister's spinning hook is just too good to change, though his dragon sleeper could work as well for him. 

Tag match was probably MOTN but never reached past DIY/Revival matches - It was well worked and told a great story for regular viewers who know of the rivalry between DIY and The Revival and the right team won, just wasn't up there with past work. AoP in the very least held their own, which given their newness is a solid compliment. I worry what happens when DIY and The Revival are gone and AoP is in there with Sanity and Heavy Machinery and the like. NXT might need to make or sign another veteran tag team or two to put in the ring with the greener developmentals. I think Dillenger and Roddy should be put together - give them both something to do that could get them NXT gold and an eventual main roster call-up. Maybe get Oney Lorcan into a team as well. 

Asuka vs Moon is a match I really dug. Better than either Bayley vs Asuka encounters in my opinion - I really liked the physical-ness in this match, Asuka can bring it obviously and can certainly take it given her pre-NXT resume but Moon was her physical match here and it was very rough as a result (a good thing). Probably best women's match since Bayley vs Sasha - what ultimately hurt it was the sucky build, and Moon hasn't been properly established yet. But as a stand alone match it was up there. As is my criticism with all Asuka matches though is the flat finishes - unlike Aleister Black's kick finisher, there is nothing special about Asuka's and it's not really accepted as devestating or finisher worthy. She should have developed something else by now. 

Nakamura vs Roode was solid, but unspectacular. Ultimately hurt by the fact you knew Nak was going to lose on his way out. Roode is a old school worker, but he works well enough with Shinsuke. I just find with Roode matches there is nothing really memorable about them that you can recall a day later. When you watch it you are drawn in and enjoy it. After it's over you think "Yeah it was a good match" but hours later you're at a loss to describe to anybody why you liked it or anything memorable about it.


----------



## Asuka842

I hope that they have something good planned for Almas at some point. Because right now he's a major case of "wasting potential." 

And it must be really frustrating to go from being freaking La Sombra, to having a goofy gimmick and being the guy who loses pretty all of his big matches, in NXT.


----------



## The Figure 4

I thought the show was okay. The tag match was on its way to becoming, forget MOTN, an MOTY candidate but a poor booking decision of the first elimination really brought the score down for me. The main event match was great. It's funny how internet wrestling fans complain so much about how they want more psychology and storytelling in matches and when they get one they call it boring. It was not Nakamura's best showing (but none of his WWE matches have been IMO) but he was great still. It was just not at his NJPW level and I don't think we should expect him to be either, but he's worked really well with someone like Bobby Roode (who's more of an old-school guy in the ring) and had two great matches with him in a row. The Asuka finish surprised me but otherwise it was a fine enough match. Aleister Black vs. Andrade Almas was just a match.

Sanity (Eric Young/Alexander Wolfe/Killian Dain/Nikki Cross) vs. Tye Dillinger/Roderick Stong/Kassius Ohno/Ruby Riot **½
Aleister Black vs. Andrade "Cien" Almas **¾
Authors of Pain vs. The Revival vs. DIY ****
Asuka vs. Ember Moon **¾
Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura ****¼


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

What the fuck was wrong with Percy Watson? Nigel is getting really into the matches, and is solid on commentary, and all of a sudden Watson pipes in with "No one can understand you with that accent", and everything goes awkwardly quiet. I don't know who Watson is, but keep him away from commentary.


----------

